# RecipeDB - Little Creatures Bright Ale Clone



## Tony

Little Creatures Bright Ale Clone  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               74 Votes        Brewer's Notes this beer is so close to the origional its not funny. Light, easy to drink maltyness ballances the hops perfectly. neither is overpowering. Hop aroma and hop flavor are spot on too with about equal flavor in mouth and aroma in the nose when sipping, drinking or sculling...... which ever you prefer.Mash it at 65 to 66 deg.firmented at 19 deg with us-56Its scary how easy this is to drink! Brewed down to 1.008.... about 5% which is a bit stronger but who's complainigColour was about 6.7 EBCDont know what happened to the hops alpha rattings. AHB seems to have the engineering units set to 16. I typed in 5.9 for the cascade and 6.8 for the B SAAZ    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      7 kg JWM Export Pilsner    2 kg Weyermann Vienna    0.6 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.6 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    40 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 0mins)    30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 20mins)    30 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 20mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 45mins)    20 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 45mins)       Yeast     200 ml White Labs WLP001 - California Ale       Misc     1 g Irish Moss         52L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.046 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 24.9 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.55%   Colour 7 EBC   Batch Size 52L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## bonj

I love this recipe. It's a house brew here.

I generally make this to about 5.5%. A side by side taste test of mine vs. the LC version yields almost identical flavour (apart from a few flaws of mine like diacetyl in the last one (my fault rushing it out by xmas)). Hop flavour is identical, but mine was bitterer and had more hop aroma and flavour. Probably a result of reducing the recipe to a 20L batch and the resultant rounding of hop amounts.

This is a top recipe. If you like the LC Bright Ale, you'll like this one too.


----------



## ham2k

One of my first AG attempts. I'm sure I didn't get it right but hopefully all my half-arsed attempts taste this good. Definitely one recipe I'll keep doing.


----------



## kabooby

Made this a few weeks ago

Replaced the JWM Pils with Ale because I had heaps of it and replaced the Saaz B with Amarillo,

It has just finished fermenting and taste great so far. A nice easy drinking well balanced ale

I will report back once it is chilled and carbed


Kabooby


----------



## bonj

Interesting. 

I have been using galaxy, and the latest version uses amarillo instead of cascade. It is probably carbed by now, just waiting for a tap.


----------



## youngy

Hi All,

I am about to do my first AG in the next week or so. I am going to order some things from craftbrewer and get some grain from them at the same time for this brew. Can I subsitute some of the grains to a different brand that craftbrewer stocks?

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## bonj

You sure can. I use galaxy as my pilsner malt, and whatever wheat and vienna craftbrewer has in stock. I use B Saaz and NZ Cascade for the hops too, and Amarillo works well as a substitute for the Cascade if it's not available. It's a different flavour, but still very tasty.


----------



## kabooby

Got mine on tap at the moment. Taste great

The Amarillo and cascade go well together

Kabooby :chug:


----------



## youngy

Cheers.

off to the craftbrewer website again 

I'm going the Amarillo and cascade also.

Youngy


----------



## primusbrew

Hi,

I am very interested in brewing this recipe (love the Bright Ale). The only problem that I have is that I am not quite up to doing a full All Grain beer, in terms of both expertise as well as equipment on hand. I was thinking of replacing the pilsner malt with some extract and then just doing a partial mash with the rest of the grains. I have scaled the recipe down to 23L and this results in 3.1 kg of pilsener malt.

How much and what type of extract (which brand, dry or liquid) should I use to replace the 3.1kg of pilsner malt?

Will this beer be worth doing as a partial?

Thanks,

Jesse


----------



## Dave86

primusbrew said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am very interested in brewing this recipe (love the Bright Ale). The only problem that I have is that I am not quite up to doing a full All Grain beer, in terms of both expertise as well as equipment on hand. I was thinking of replacing the pilsner malt with some extract and then just doing a partial mash with the rest of the grains. I have scaled the recipe down to 23L and this results in 3.1 kg of pilsener malt.
> 
> How much and what type of extract (which brand, dry or liquid) should I use to replace the 3.1kg of pilsner malt?
> 
> Will this beer be worth doing as a partial?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jesse



Not sure exactly how much you'll need, that depends on the efficiency of your mash, but morgans make "masterblend" extracts and tell you whats in each can. They havge a "lager malt" which comes in a 1 kg can here which sounds like the business for replacing pils malt. Just work out how many gravity points you're looking for and use a recipe calculator to work out roughly how much extract you need. 2kg should give you about 28 points i would think


----------



## Alouyius Phlegm

primusbrew said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am very interested in brewing this recipe (love the Bright Ale). The only problem that I have is that I am not quite up to doing a full All Grain beer, in terms of both expertise as well as equipment on hand. I was thinking of replacing the pilsner malt with some extract and then just doing a partial mash with the rest of the grains. I have scaled the recipe down to 23L and this results in 3.1 kg of pilsener malt.
> 
> How much and what type of extract (which brand, dry or liquid) should I use to replace the 3.1kg of pilsner malt?
> 
> Will this beer be worth doing as a partial?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jesse




HI Jesse,

I'm the same and was mucking about with trying the following as an extract version
2.7 kg Light Dry Extract or a combination of (2.1 LDE and .6 Pale Liquid Extract) (Ive used the LDE to replace Pilsner and Vienna grains and WDE to replace the wheat malt
180g Wheat Dry Extract
180g Cracked Crystal grains 

Mix crystal with 3 litres of water and bring to boil. Boil for 20 minutes then remove from heat and strain liquid into boil pan. Run another 2 litres of boiling water through strainer into the boil pan. Add the Dry extracts to this liquid and bring to boil. 

Commence a 60 minute rolling boil
With 45 min remaining add 10 g saaz 10g cascade
With 20 min remaining add 15 g saaz 15g cascade
With 5 min remaining add 20g saaz 20 g cascade. 
Flame out at 0 minutes. 

Us05

Ok suggestions please.. Should final hops be added at flame out or dry hopped?

Ive used the Light Dry Malt extract to replace Pilsner and Vienna grains and Dry wheat Extract to replace the wheat malt. Crystal for the Carapils (only cos I have crystal) as per Tony's All grain recipe Little creatures Bright ale... 

Would there be any noticeable difference by using 2.1 Light Dry Malt Extract and .6 Pale Liquid extract instead of 2.7 Light dry malt extract? I've no idea... Is 180g of wheat going to do anything too

Also am I using enough water in the boil for these ingredients?

or have i just overcomplicated this whole thing......

cheers


----------



## Alouyius Phlegm

Alouyius Phlegm said:


> HI Jesse,
> 
> I'm the same and was mucking about with trying the following as an extract version
> 2.7 kg Light Dry Extract or a combination of (2.1 LDE and .6 Pale Liquid Extract) (I've used the LDE to replace Pilsner and Vienna grains and WDE to replace the wheat malt
> 180g Wheat Dry Extract
> 180g Cracked Crystal grains
> 
> Mix crystal with 3 litres of water and bring to boil. Boil for 20 minutes then remove from heat and strain liquid into boil pan. Run another 2 litres of boiling water through strainer into the boil pan. Add the Dry extracts to this liquid and bring to boil.
> 
> Commence a 60 minute rolling boil
> With 45 min remaining add 10 g saaz 10g cascade
> With 20 min remaining add 15 g saaz 15g cascade
> With 5 min remaining add 20g saaz 20 g cascade.
> Flame out at 0 minutes.
> 
> Us05
> 
> Ok suggestions please.. Should final hops be added at flame out or dry hopped?
> 
> I've used the Light Dry Malt extract to replace Pilsner and Vienna grains and Dry wheat Extract to replace the wheat malt. Crystal for the Carapils (only cos I have crystal) as per Tony's All grain recipe Little creatures Bright ale...
> 
> Would there be any noticeable difference by using 2.1 Light Dry Malt Extract and .6 Pale Liquid extract instead of 2.7 Light dry malt extract? I've no idea... Is 180g of wheat going to do anything too
> 
> Also am I using enough water in the boil for these ingredients?
> 
> or have i just overcomplicated this whole thing......
> 
> cheers



Sorry, thought I'd bump this and see what people may make of this as an extract recipe. (ie whether its likely to get close to Tony's AG which seems to be a winner)...

Cheers


----------



## Tony

kabooby said:


> Made this a few weeks ago
> 
> Replaced the JWM Pils with Ale because I had heaps of it and replaced the Saaz B with Amarillo,
> 
> It has just finished fermenting and taste great so far. A nice easy drinking well balanced ale
> 
> I will report back once it is chilled and carbed
> 
> 
> Kabooby



I made this same thing once with JW Ale malt and about 4 or 5% JW caramalt

same gravity, bitterness ect but replaced the cascade with amarillo. So it was B-Saaz/Amarillo.

It had a richer malt character and a definate passionfruit/citrus character. Worth trying!.

On the subject of extract versons.

I wouldnt say there is any real "replacement fro things like vienna malt ect. The vienna doesnt make a huge difference to the beer, just a subtle increae in maltiness.

I would just use pale liquid malt extract and maybe 20% dextrose to thin it down a bit. Add the wheat extract if you like.......... cant hurt.

hop as per the recipe.

And dont bother with the crystal......... leave it out all together.

You have me all keen......... might have to brew this one again soon

cheers


----------



## Alouyius Phlegm

Tony said:


> I made this same thing once with JW Ale malt and about 4 or 5% JW caramalt
> 
> same gravity, bitterness ect but replaced the cascade with amarillo. So it was B-Saaz/Amarillo.
> 
> It had a richer malt character and a definate passionfruit/citrus character. Worth trying!.
> 
> On the subject of extract versons.
> 
> I wouldnt say there is any real "replacement fro things like vienna malt ect. The vienna doesnt make a huge difference to the beer, just a subtle increae in maltiness.
> 
> I would just use pale liquid malt extract and maybe 20% dextrose to thin it down a bit. Add the wheat extract if you like.......... cant hurt.
> 
> hop as per the recipe.
> 
> And dont bother with the crystal......... leave it out all together.
> 
> You have me all keen......... might have to brew this one again soon
> 
> cheers



Hey Tony,
Thanks for your input with this. Really keen to give this a go, with the suggestions made, as my new one into the fermenter... LCBA is a cracking drop, and hopefully I can do some justice to your recipe. Pity I don't keg, cos it'll seem a very long wait to give it a go

Appreciate it. Will let you know the results

Ta


----------



## A3k

Hi all,
Im going make this all grain recipe this weekend. Unfortunately the HBS doesnt have BSaaz, just Czech Saaz. How much difference is this likely to make.

Hes also not sure if hell have cascade, so I may have to use Amarillo. 

I know this will make a good beer, just wondering what to expect.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Benniee

I've made this one a couple of times now, and it's a great beer. I find everything is in balance nicely.

I tend to get a little bit of haze in mine though, which I'm certain is related to my equipment+process.

I've never had the Little Creatures Bright Ale though, so I can comment on it as a clone brew.

Benniee


----------



## Wardhog

A3k said:


> Hi all,
> Im going make this all grain recipe this weekend. Unfortunately the HBS doesnt have BSaaz, just Czech Saaz. How much difference is this likely to make.
> 
> Hes also not sure if hell have cascade, so I may have to use Amarillo.
> 
> I know this will make a good beer, just wondering what to expect.
> 
> Cheers,
> Al



B Saaz and Czech Saaz are really different animals, I've found. B Saaz has a fruity, citrusy kind of flavour that's more in line with the American C hops, while Czech Saaz is your more traditional herby spicy kind of a hop. You're better off with Amarillo than Czech Saaz with what you're trying to do.

And if there's no Cascade - well, an all amarillo beer won't disappoint you.


----------



## Tony

:lol: Wardhog..... A3k posted that 2 1/2 months back. How did you go with it A3k. what did you end up using and feedback?

I think this beer lends itsself to a lot of hop combinations and is a great base for testing different characters and mixes as such. I recon SAAZ and amarillo would be a great conbo.

A combo i really want to try one day is SAAZ and EKG, both slightly spicy and floral.

another good one is Pacific Hallertau and POR!

If your getting chill haze with the recipe, add 1% Weyermann acidulated malt and do a 15 min protein rest at 2l/kg. Infuse up to mash temp with boiling water. This usually gets you to the 3l/kg mark.

Also doesnt hurt to add 1/2 a teaspoon of calcium cloride to the dough in and mash infusion water to lower ph and accentuate and soften the malt.

cheers


----------



## A3k

Hey guys,
Yeah the recipe turned out awesome,

I used the same grains, but different hops as Tony mentioned.
Mine turned out a fair bit more bitter than the bright ale recipe though, which was evident, and Id probably reduce it if I did it again. And I wouldnt go saying it was overly similar to LCBA, but still a great beer. More like JS Golden Ale which youd expect with the Amarillo. The Saaz wasnt overly noticeable, but was still good in it. Ive done a couple of all Amarillo Golden Ale clones, but I liked the Saaz in it to mix it up a little. 

I also used S05, but Im not sure how much difference this wouldve made. Never actually used the Californian ale, but sounds pretty similar.

This was a big hit with my mates too. Gone very quick.

10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (45 min) Hops 9.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (45 min) Hops 13.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [2.50 %] (20 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (20 min) Hops 8.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [2.50 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (0 min) (Aroma HopHops -


----------



## Benniee

Benniee said:


> I've never had the Little Creatures Bright Ale though, so I can comment on it as a clone brew.



I had a mate come over yesterday and taste my attempt at this recipe - and reckons it's spot on for taste. Now all I have to do is sort out my haze issues and I'm away.

Benniee


----------



## A3k

Hi Benniee,
have you tried using gelatine? i know lots don't like adding this, but i've had haze problems and this has worked. wether the haze i had was caused by the same thing i don't know.

I did use gelatine once and noticed the hop flavour reduced a little though.


----------



## Benniee

A3k said:


> have you tried using gelatine? i know lots don't like adding this, but i've had haze problems and this has worked. wether the haze i had was caused by the same thing i don't know.



Thanks for the suggestion. I don't really want to drag this thread off topic so I won't try to work out my probs here. I'm going to post another thread up shortly.

Benniee


----------



## wambesi

Hey Guys,

Just got the malts from Ross to put this one on BUT just re-read it and realised I dont have Saaz - b type.
What I do have is:

Plenty of cascade
28g Amarillo
25g EKG
12g Northern brewer
200g POR
70g Simcoe
250g Williamette

Any ideas?


----------



## bonj

Wambesi,

Amarillo, Williamette, Simcoe would all be fine. I would say EKG would probably work as well. Perhaps a blend of Amarillo and Simcoe? Mmmmm


----------



## schooey

I reckon bitter it with the POR and go flavour and aroma with any combo of the Amarillo/Williamette


----------



## Tony

Stick with origional recipe and use the Simcoe and cascade.

Will get you fairly close.

cheers


----------



## gerald

I did this beer a few weeks back. havnt tasted it yet. first beer ive kegged.

i had
2.70 kg Pilsner 
0.70 kg Vienna Malt 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt,
0.30 kg Carafoam

and then followed the recipe with the amounts of hops but used pearl and cascade.

smells great and tasted like it will turn out really nice. im saving the keg for a party im having in 11 days. cant wait! 

luckily i bottled 1 beer so i can try it before hands. that said it was the last bit of the wort on the yeast cake and will probs be really cloudy and undercarbed too. oh well. 

i used nottingham yeast.

if this turns out well i will probs do another batch soon and will bottle it. its such a perfect beer for the warmer weather.


----------



## K&K

Made the brew, a half batch with brewing in a Bag (BIAB) method. Didn't really follow the steps correctly for BIAB (had way to much water). Despite this the brew tastes very good and recieved 97.5 at the Vicbrew 2008. Plan on doing it again very soon and yes it tastes very close to the original.


----------



## sav

Hi tony I am doing ths brew on the week end, And i was wondering why the 600g of carafoam is needed for, its not a lot for 52lts. Would'nt the other base malts add enough head and body to the beer.cheers just wondering sav.


----------



## Tony

It does ad a touch of body and also adds a slight sweetness. Being a very pale crystal malt it works well for that.

It just adds thet picch if creaminess to the beer, that some wont even notice, but its there.

Leave it out if you wnat, or double it if you want more. There are no rulles set in stone 

Thats the great thing about brewing.


----------



## sav

No worrys I have carahell its the lightest I have ,might use a bit of marris otter ale to make it up,I have tried lcpa is it a bit more subdued in hop flavour,being trying to find ba to try,Pale ale is pretty hoppy.


----------



## Tony

YEah its not as hoppy.

Carahell will work fine. Will be a bit maltier but its a wonderful malt. I use a lot of it..... usually in conjunction with carapils.

Dont bother with the MO......... just stick with pils and use the carahell. Will be great

cheers


----------



## sav

Tony I wacked a 52Lt BA on sat got 50Lts into fermenter went with carahell,and I got 78.26% efficiency top day cant wait to drink,do you rack yours,Temp sitting at 18deg let you know how it tastes. :icon_cheers:


----------



## The King of Spain

Tony said:


> It does ad a touch of body and also adds a slight sweetness. Being a very pale crystal malt it works well for that.
> 
> It just adds thet picch if creaminess to the beer, that some wont even notice, but its there.
> 
> Leave it out if you wnat, or double it if you want more. There are no rulles set in stone
> 
> Thats the great thing about brewing.




Ahh. Good thing I read the post. Was going to ask the same question. Ross is out of capafoam. Also could not get the yeast I wanted so its US56 as well...

Got the SazzB but substituting Amarillo for Cascade. Tony I am quite partial to the LCBA, will that get me somewhere close?

Cheers


----------



## bonj

The amarillo will make it different to the cascade version, but still great. I've done both and they're different, but both great.


----------



## sav

I checked my 50lts today 1011,and then I tried it and,oh s%$#, I think my sparge was too hot,Tannins,I hope its all wright but its pretty bitter and funny. Live and learn.


----------



## The King of Spain

Bonj said:


> The amarillo will make it different to the cascade version, but still great. I've done both and they're different, but both great.



Yeah Bonji, pretty much my gut feel, thanks. This is where I come undone. I like the taste of somthing (LCBA) but make too many mods when doing it myself and get back into my rut and miss out on what I could have had if I rocked up for a beer at the authors house.

Let go? :lol:


----------



## Tony

sav said:


> I checked my 50lts today 1011,and then I tried it and,oh s%$#, I think my sparge was too hot,Tannins,I hope its all wright but its pretty bitter and funny. Live and learn.



Thats a bugger sav.

I dont use any mash out and sparge cool to avoid this problem.

I fill the mash tun at the end of the mash with mash temp water and drain this to the kettle while i heat my sparge water to 78 deg. THis gives me about 72 deg in the mash bed for a batch sparge.

80 to 85% efficiency

cheers


----------



## The King of Spain

This is what I ended up with for a 23 L Batch. Mods are a result of the me using up hops I had in the fridge and what Ross had in stock (no Carafoam). OG was 1048 and I mashed at 62C targeting the dryer end of the scale. 



Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
72.0 3.60 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
8.0 0.40 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
20.0 1.00 kg. Munich Malt Australia 1.038 6

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
6.39 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.20 6.4 60 min.
7.33 g. SaazB Pellet 8.20 7.3 60 min. 
9.54 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.20 5.8 20 min.
11.00 g. SaazB Pellet 8.20 6.6 20 min.
12.64 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.20 0.0 0 min.
14.67 g. SaazB Pellet 8.20 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
US56


----------



## stueywhytcross

How will it taste if i substitute the sazz for Tettnang?
I'm out of sazz however have plenty of Tettnang.


----------



## Tony

Will work fine!

Cheers


----------



## sav

Hi tony I had trent over today to try my beer and he liked it ,no tannins maybe mine is a bit bitter and the hops have come through more than norm,but the malt has'nt come through as much as I liked.
I am doing it again may try mashing a litle higher as every system is differant,or maybe more malt I still have to get a bottle to know what I want,I am happy I dont have to dump my 50lts I am just getting use to flavours and maybe turning into a hop head.
cheers


----------



## Tony

Well if trent said it was ok it cant be too bad. I know trent and he is too things. very sensative to off flavours..... poor bugger, and also very honest. If its shit he will say!. Thats what i like about the guy, i know he will tell me if the beer is shit to my face.

mash it around 65 deg and try a cooler slow sparge. Sparging cooler will smooth out the malt character and sparging slowly....... like a slow dribble, will increase efficiency.

Im not sure of your methods but i like to cut the flow back so that it taked me an hour and a half to drain and sparge. 

I mash fine and dont really need a slow sparge but find it helps.

I explained how i sparge a few posts back

hope this helsp a bit

cheers


----------



## mschippr

I've just purchase BEERSMITH and want to brew this one as a BIAB very soon.

Can anyone see any issues with my beersmith recipe version? The others who use beersmith may find it useful.

Thanks,
MARK.



K&K said:


> Made the brew, a half batch with brewing in a Bag (BIAB) method. Didn't really follow the steps correctly for BIAB (had way to much water). Despite this the brew tastes very good and recieved 97.5 at the Vicbrew 2008. Plan on doing it again very soon and yes it tastes very close to the original.



View attachment LCBA.bsm


----------



## kram

I would just change the AA% units for Saaz (change it to B Saaz while you're at it) to the correct B Saaz value for your stock and the same with the Cascade (if you haven't done so already), this will affect the estimated IBUs greatly.


----------



## afromaiko

I kegged this yesterday and got stuck into it last night, it's a very nice drop. I will be making this one again for sure. Good work Tony!


----------



## Tony

THis is going to be my next brew! Have fresh B-Saaz and NZ Cascade flowers so why not.

I only have MUnich 2 and dark wheat so will have to work out a ballance/compromise on th otigional but will get it close.

Will let you all know how it goes and pics when its on tap.

cheers


----------



## Angry

Just about to make a version of this. Couldnt get saaz B so have gone with some northern brewer for bittering and amarillo for the later additions. Also trying to use up some caramunich so chucked that in too.

30 litre batch

Caramunich .35kg
Pilsener 4.5kg
Vienna 1.25
Wheat .5kg


Northern Brewer (9.8% aa) 15g @ 45min
Cascade (6.3%) 15g @ 45 min
Amarillo (8.3%) 20g @ 20 min
Cascade 20g @ 20 min
Amarillo 25g @ 0 min
Cascade 25g @ 0 min

Fermented with some US-05 slurry.

Hopefully works out nice. Bit of a hop and grain clearout recipe so fingers crossed.

Anyone see a disaster about to occur?


----------



## Tony

how did it go Angry.

Looks like it would have been nice.

cheers

PS......... mine is ready ti filter. Will have it on tap by the end of the week i hope.

cheers


----------



## Tony

For those who say its hazy............

First glass fron the keg......... 50 liters of it!


----------



## Screwtop

Tony said:


> For those who say its hazy............
> 
> First glass fron the keg......... 50 liters of it!




Zacary the same as my efforts, one of the regular beers in my stable. A great recipe from a great brewer.

Screwy


----------



## clatty

Tony said:


> For those who say its hazy............
> 
> First glass fron the keg......... 50 liters of it!



Looks awesome tony... am sure it tastes the same. Is next on my brew list... Cheers for the recipe.  Can I ask what inspired the recipe? for example: this would go good with that, or was it trial and error, or just brewing experience, or a little from column A and a little from column B?

Cheers
clatty


----------



## Tony

Recipe. mmmmmmmmm recipe.

Im not able to divolge in details but i was given very rough ideas and used brewing experience and a smaple 6 pack to get close.

Went from there

cheers


----------



## The King of Spain

This was my last version, ran out of Saaz B but this has turned out very nicely. Edit: Looks very much like Angry's 


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
72.0 3.80 kg. BB Galaxy Australia 1.037 2
8.0 0.20kg. BB Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
20.0 1.00 kg. JMM Munich Malt Australia 1.038 6

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Galena Pellet 12.20 14.8 60 min.
6.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 2.8 20 min.
6.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.20 3.6 20 min.
6.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 1.7 10 min.
6.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.20 2.2 10 min.


Yeast
-----
US56


----------



## mckenry

Tony said:


> Recipe. mmmmmmmmm recipe.
> 
> Im not able to divolge in details but i was given very rough ideas and used brewing experience and a smaple 6 pack to get close.
> 
> Went from there
> 
> cheers



Oh no Tony - does this mean you opted out of dry February?


----------



## Tony

Yep..... afraid so

But thats life hey 

I beat my previous record of 1 day when i was too sick to go to the fridge so happy enough. Also learnt new habbits and not drinking as much now.

cheers


----------



## mckenry

Tony said:


> Yep..... afraid so
> 
> But thats life hey
> 
> I beat my previous record of 1 day when i was too sick to go to the fridge so happy enough. Also learnt new habbits and not drinking as much now.
> 
> cheers



yep, thats life. Glad you set a new P.B. though !! :lol:


----------



## Tony

HEre is the recipe for the latest variation as pictured above. made it with what i had.... carahell and dark wheat.

Its delectable!

LCBA 3

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.20
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.94
Anticipated EBC: 8.4
Anticipated IBU: 32.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
82.4 8.40 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
5.9 0.60 kg. Weyermann Carapils Germany 1.037 3
5.9 0.60 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
5.9 0.60 kg. Weyermann Wheat Dark Germany 1.037 18

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 11.0 45 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.00 11.0 45 min.
10.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 2.4 20 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.00 2.4 20 min.
20.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 2.9 10 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.00 2.9 10 min.
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.00 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----


US-05 at 19 deg


----------



## chappo1970

Tony said:


> HEre is the recipe for the latest variation as pictured above. made it with what i had.... carahell and dark wheat.
> 
> Its delectable!
> 
> LCBA 3
> 
> A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report
> 
> Recipe Specifics
> ----------------
> 
> Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
> Total Grain (kg): 10.20
> Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.94
> Anticipated EBC: 8.4
> Anticipated IBU: 32.6
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 78 %
> Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes
> 
> 
> Grain/Extract/Sugar
> 
> % Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 82.4 8.40 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
> 5.9 0.60 kg. Weyermann Carapils Germany 1.037 3
> 5.9 0.60 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
> 5.9 0.60 kg. Weyermann Wheat Dark Germany 1.037 18
> 
> Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.
> 
> 
> Hops
> 
> Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 11.0 45 min.
> 30.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.00 11.0 45 min.
> 10.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 2.4 20 min.
> 10.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.00 2.4 20 min.
> 20.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 2.9 10 min.
> 20.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.00 2.9 10 min.
> 30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 0.0 0 min.
> 30.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.00 0.0 0 min.
> 
> 
> Yeast
> -----
> 
> 
> US-05 at 19 deg



Tony this is my next brew. I have the grains etc all sitting at home awaiting brew day this weekend.

Noticed you've droped the ECB and upped the IBU's. Whoa and 8.4kg Pils as well! Looks like I will be doing version 1 and maybe version 2 not too far down the track. I have a serious addiction to LCBA. Great recipe BTW!


----------



## chappo1970

Brew Day today!

Just need some of the more experienced to check my scaled down version of Tony's recipe.

Batch size: 22lt
Boil size: 26.22lt
Boil time: 60mins
Brewhouse efficiency: 75%

3.3kg Pale Ale
1.0kg Vienna
0.3kg Carapils
0.3kg Wheat malt

12gm NZ Cascade 45mins
12gm BSaaz 45mins
14gm NZ Cascade 20mins
14gm BSaaz 20mins
24gm NZ Cascade flame out
24gm BSaaz flame out

Yeast: S05

Mash single infusion
Mash in 60mins @ 66C 12.5lt at 72.5C
Mash out 15mins @ 72.0C 4.95lt at 89.5C

Est OG: 1049
Est FG: 1011
IBU: 26.7
EBC: 7.8

Anyone see any great big holes?


----------



## Ross

tony,

I'm tempted to make a keg of this for the shop.

Is your latest version your favourite?


cheers Ross


----------



## Batz

Ross said:


> tony,
> 
> I'm tempted to make a keg of this for the shop.
> 
> Is your latest version your favourite?
> 
> 
> cheers Ross




I had a try of Screwy's version of this last Sunday,very very nice. :super: 

Batz


----------



## chappo1970

All over and done with now.

In the keg fridge hopefully drop to pitching temp tonight sometime. Easy recipe (just hope I got it right  ).

SG: 1.050
19 lt into the fermenter instead of 22lt don't know what happened there. Might have to workout my losses again.

Tasted and smelled awesome.

Thanks Tony for sharing the recipe!


----------



## Osangar

I am drinking my 5th stubby of this now and I have to say , its a tremendous beer. 

After 6 weeks of Indian and Nepalese beer, to come home to this homebrew is an absolute treat.


----------



## Tony

Chappo........ your gunna love it!

Cane toads........ ross has the recipe and im sure its safe in his hands. 

Go try it once he has it on tap and get into it.

The latest variation is my fav so far.

The carahell and dark wheat has added a malt sweetness that needed the bitterness upped to 32 IBU and its ballanced to a bees dick!

Its dangerously easy to drink!

Probably drifted from the origional plan but IMO its grown to something much better!

brew it and see!

cheers


----------



## chappo1970

Can't wait to get this one to the keg. Smells and tastes fantasic from the hydro! I know patience....  

I gunna do a double batch of your latest recipe once I get the back log out of the ferment fridge. Definitly gunna be a house special in the Chapman house hold! Thanks again for the recipe Tony!


----------



## James Squire

G'day Tony,

Just put down a variation of your recipe with EKG subbed for the Cascade. I'll let you know how it turns out.

Cheers mate,

JS.


----------



## Tony

JS...... i have toyed with making this beer using EKG and SAAZ........ a match made in heaven, so i dare say it will be great!

Spicy and floral in one! Good ballance.


----------



## chappo1970

Tony,
I'm lovin it mate. Upped the B Saaz final to punch a bit more passionfruit in there. An absolute dead ringer for a LCBA. Now my house brew. Might have a crack at your latest recipe for a nice comparison?

Too bad you can't tip footy like you can brew? :lol:


----------



## Tony

Not interested in the footy

But brewing.....................


----------



## sav

Tony your no3 looks the goods it will have to brew it up again and compare,I bought a sixer of BA yesterday its the first time I have had one out of the shop,I get alot of cascade coming through compared to mine that I brewed last, I was thinking bringing the 20min cascade up a bit as for b saaz being higher alpa at the moment cheers tony.


sav


----------



## sav

I changed the 20min cascade and th 0 min cascade 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: LITTLE CREATURES Bright Ale Clone
Brewer: sav
Asst Brewer: Murphy dog
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 42.00 L 
Boil Size: 53.35 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 8.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (3.2 EBC) Grain 82.80 % 
0.48 kg Carapils (weyerman) (3.5 EBC) Grain 5.73 % 
0.48 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (17.0 EBC) Grain 5.73 % 
0.48 kg carahell (weyerman) (27.0 EBC) Grain 5.73 % 
23.47 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (50 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
23.47 gm Saaz B [7.10 %] (50 min) Hops 9.9 IBU 
27.57 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (20 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 
22.57 gm Saaz B [7.10 %] (20 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
32.31 gm Saaz B [7.10 %] (0 min) Hops - 
37.31 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.61 tsp Copperfloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.42 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Fermentis Safale #US05 ( AKYeast-Ale


----------



## chappo1970

Your gunna love it Sav! I did the original recipe and it's nearly all been inhaled by yours truely :chug: . After my lager bash I'm doing another of this but a double batch this time. This is Chappo's house brew now.


----------



## Beerbuoy

Just tasted this one out of the fermenter before kegging. :icon_drool2: Tastes just like the bought one. Bloody awsome. 

Also my first AG so gotta be happy with that. 

Cheers

Ian


----------



## AlexL

Hey Guys,

Just thought I'd add in my latest extract version of this beer for those that haven't gone to AG yet (like myself)

Volume made up: 23L 

Ingredients: 250g Carapils
2x1.5kg Coopers Light Malt Extract Cans
40g Cascade Hops 6.3%AA
40g B-Saaz Hops 4%AA
Safale US-05
0.3kg Dextrose

Approx Cost: $41

Method: Steep Carapils in 4L of water at 65-70C for 30min
Add water to steep to bring to 10L
Bring wort to boil and add one can of LME and hops as follows:
12.00 g. B-Saaz 45 min.
12.00 g. Cascade 45 min.
10.00 g. B-Saaz 15 min.
10.00 g. Cascade 15 min.
18.00 g. B-Saaz 0 min.
18.00 g. Cascade 0 min.
At flameout add second can of LME and sugar
Crash chill using ice to ~20C
Transfer to fermenter and add water, pitch yeast 

This turned out to be a great beer, very similar to the LCBA but not quite spot on. The LCBA is more hoppy than this version but both my GF and her sister enjoyed it, so no complaints.

Alex


----------



## chappo1970

Ok,
Damn beer draught is still with me <_< so i'm gunna do a double batch of version 3 tomorrow night as Muckey in is town to visit "Sherman". Single batches of this just don't cut it! All gone already and it was 30lts FFS  . 

Thinking of doing the same as I did last time Tony and double up the 0mins hopping. I think I'm turning into a hop monster BTW?


----------



## pokolbinguy

I going to do this brew for my 2nd AG batch and was wondering if anyone has a Beersmith file they can put up or send me for this recipe??


Cheers, Pok


----------



## bonj

http://bigfathooker.com/bfh/bright_ale.bsm


----------



## pokolbinguy

Thanks Bonj


----------



## bonj

no worries.


----------



## nabs478

I brewed this recipe recently. It has conditioned for about 2 weeks since the end of fermentation and I have carbed it and tasted it. The smell and appearance are almost identical to LCBA. The taste is similar, but lacks a certain polish on the hop flavour that I often find missing in hoppy beers I make.

I have been treating my water after reading the following web page about water chem (http://melbournebrewers.org/wiki/TonyWheeler?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Key+Concepts+in+Water+Treatment.pdf). It reads the following about sulphate and hoppy beers...

_Noonan: Gives beer a dry, fuller flavour, although the taste can be exceptionally sharp. With sodium andmagnesium, it is cathartic (purgative). Above 500ppm it is strongly bitter, and levels are generally kept atless than 150ppm unless the beer is very highly hopped. With intensely bitter beers, sulphate at 150-350ppm gives a cleaner, more piquant bitterness. Increasing amounts of sulphate give a cleaner hopflavour. Well hopped beers brewed with gypsiferous liquor commonly exhibit a finer, less coarsebitterness than is obtained with other liquor profiles.

Fix: High sulphate levels and dark beers are not a particularly good marriage. The effects are a dryingand astringent afterfinish.

Summary: Appropriate in pale, hoppy, bitter beers to give a cleaner hop flavour and bitterness, eg. IPA,Pale Ales, German Pilsener, or any pale beer where a drier crisper finish is being sought, perhaps aDortmunder or a Tripel. Sulphate would be inappropriate in a Bohemian Pilsener where a soft roundedbitterness is desirable. Sulphate is to be avoided altogether in dark beers_

I adjusted mine to about 100ppm of sulphate as it isnt particularly bitter and I was worried about the bit about harsh bitterness. It is highly hopped though, so perhaps a level of 200-350ppm might be better?

Does anyone know if you can add salts to finished beer to achieve the goal?


----------



## jayse

Pip. said:


> snipped>
> 
> Does anyone know if you can add salts to finished beer to achieve the goal?



Very interesting question, personally I wouldn't go there but it is a good question indeed. If its just lacking a bit of 'polish' I would be more liken to just accept that as a nice beer and take on board the changes for next brew.
Your certainly in the perfect position for a before and after taste test for the benefit of us all if you go ahead and try it.


----------



## Fourstar

Pip. said:


> Does anyone know if you can add salts to finished beer to achieve the goal?



Hey Pip,

I dont know fi you should (i know you can add after the mash or in the boil) but if anything, i'd add Epsom Salts to up your sulfate as it will disolve. Gypsum will just cloud your beer up.


----------



## reVoxAHB

I have this recipe on tap at my place and over the weekend did a side-by-side with the LCBA at left, homebrew right:




Wasn't the best place to shoot a pic with orange wall, no uniform back and pils glasses, well whatever. I love this one cold too, which doesn't help present "bright" for photograph, due to chill haze.. Wasn't going to share this up at all, but the thread popped up tonight, and my feedback might be relevant.

I sampled the two, both cold and allowed to fully come to room temp over 40 minutes for full flavour profile. IMO, the malt bill is right where it needs to be. I pulled slightly more citrus (like a true US citrus) in aroma from commercial than my HB. Not sure if LC is still using US cas, but I'm betting yes. I used '07 NZ flower, partially plate chilled (but had a poor brew day, chiller clogged so this one was chilled in ferm overnight to pitchable, which could account for aroma loss). 

Hop flavour - HB dominant by far. Much fresher and cleaner hop flavour, having been brewed maybe 5 weeks ago.. LC is still lovely, but not all there. IBU's or bitterness comparable between the two. Wouldn't change it. 

Lacing is bang on from commercial to homebrewed example:



But finally, I didn't like the LCBA finish. The only way I can describe it, and what I kept coming back to, was a, "CUB-like" yeastie finish. I can't explain it, and none is present in my homebrewed example. Sip and sip again, kept coming up CUB in finish. 

Used US-05 Saf in HB which took a good two weeks in keg to develop and clean-up, so to speak. 

I'll brew this again with FWH, properly chilled and Wy1056 (over saf.. saf fine just took longer to clean up).

Overall impression, HB superior due CUB-like finish in commercial example. It's enough to put me off. I'd almost consider it a fault. It dawned on me, this beer is a real non-challenging beer in a number of ways. A real gateway beer for mega-swillers.. got to wondering if LC hasn't gone out of their way to replicate a CUB or swill like finish. I've discussed this beer with friends who were in love with it two years ago, but can't drink it today as it's considered, "changed".

Finally, I did not treat my water other than carbon filtering and a bit of calcium chloride to adj mash ph (inner-city melb table). 

reVox


----------



## chappo1970

Version #3 Tony and drinking too well yet again!


----------



## nabs478

Your experience is very interesting reVox.

I plan to try adding salts to see, but I think I will wait for a few weeks to see if it cleans up a bit. I was going off the taste of the brew from a keg and tonight tested a botle, whiuch was only boittled 7 days ago. It came up much better, but still a long way off the mark. I have been surprised and surprised again by the polish a bottle conditioned beer develops in the second week. So I will wait til then and check it out.


----------



## Tony

Fourstar said:


> Hey Pip,
> 
> I dont know fi you should (i know you can add after the mash or in the boil) but if anything, i'd add Epsom Salts to up your sulfate as it will disolve. Gypsum will just cloud your beer up.



Ok im going to step in on this one.........Sorry Fourstar.

Calcium salts are added to the mash to both adjust the mash pH and add calcium for the enzymes and yeast (later on) to feast on. 

Epsom salts should be used very very carefully in beer. Especially pale beers as it can make the beer harsh. Too much magnesium can make the beers taste metalic...... i know from experience.

Gypsum will lower pH in a pale beer which is good and the sulphates will acentuate the beers bitterness. It WONT make your beer cloudy. I mix a tspoon into my HLT and stir it in and it disolves and leaves the water clear.

Calcium Chloride does the same as the gypsum only has no sulphate and the chloride adds a saltiness the the beer which accentuates the maltiness and flavours of the beer. It will lower the pH in pale beers and is the additive of choice for beers like this for me. It will disolve in water like sugar..... you cant see it.

Chalk or CaCO3 will raise the pH in dark beers like stout where all the dark roast malt drops down too low. It is not so soluable in water but hey........... its stout!

Out of these its mainly the calcium you want in the mash and epsum salts has none. I switch between the 3 calcium salts depending on the finnish i want in the beer. Sometimes i use a 50/50 mix for a ballance. Epsum salts are good if you really want to make the bitterness stick out in an IIPA ect. just use with caution. Best to get 0.1g scales and calculate out how much you need with this stuff.

A bit off topic but hopefully that answered some questions. If anyone sees any holes in what i said... please say 

cheers


----------



## Fourstar

Tony said:


> Gypsum will lower pH in a pale beer which is good and the sulphates will acentuate the beers bitterness. It WONT make your beer cloudy. I mix a tspoon into my HLT and stir it in and it disolves and leaves the water clear.



Maybe it has something todo with the pH of the water around here Tony because mine clouds. Not as bad as adding Calcium Carbonate but it goes from crystal clear to translucent. As for the MgSO4, i'd only advocate using 3-4g at most with a relatively mineral free water as a base. At what PPM have you noticed metallic flavours Tony? just for my records so i know my upper limits? 50+ppm?  

Saying that ive never added more than 25PPM anyway. For my base water, if i add 1 rounded tsp of Epsom salts, it gets me to 25ppm Mg and 95 SO4. To date, i havnt noticed anything metallic.

Back to the actual topic, if push came to shove and i wanted the hops to 'pop' more, i'd simply brew the beer again, with the correct water additions in the mash.

Cheers and beers... time for another ESB! :chug:


----------



## Tony

I have usually used to when tryigng to burtonise water for IPA's...... like 500 PPM and and found the beers came out leaving that feeling in your mouth like you just licked aluminium. Hard to descrobe but metalic is the best i can do. Probably not so much taste but feel as well.

I never did it again and wont ever try to do it again.

In small amounts its fine. like i said........ best to use scales with it cause just guessing can be bad.


----------



## BjornJ

Tony,
there is another thread about an extract version of your recipe, would love some feedback about using that version if you have time:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry455278 


thanks a lot,

Bjorn


----------



## chappo1970

BjornJ said:


> Tony,
> there is another thread about an extract version of your recipe, would love some feedback about using that version if you have time:
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry455278
> 
> 
> thanks a lot,
> 
> Bjorn



Bjorn I've done the extract version before it's very good. Not as good as the AG version IMO but very very close to what you would expect.

Chappo


----------



## BjornJ

Chappo,
thanks for the feedback, I want to try Tony's extract version of the LCBA as my first extract brew to try actually have to do more with the hops than just plonk them in some hot water for 5 minutes.

Will give it a go next I think,

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## mr_tyreman

Chappo said:


> Brew Day today!
> 
> Just need some of the more experienced to check my scaled down version of Tony's recipe.
> 
> Batch size: 22lt
> Boil size: 26.22lt
> Boil time: 60mins
> Brewhouse efficiency: 75%
> 
> 3.3kg Pale Ale
> 1.0kg Vienna
> 0.3kg Carapils
> 0.3kg Wheat malt
> 
> 12gm NZ Cascade 45mins
> 12gm BSaaz 45mins
> 14gm NZ Cascade 20mins
> 14gm BSaaz 20mins
> 24gm NZ Cascade flame out
> 24gm BSaaz flame out
> 
> Yeast: S05
> 
> Mash single infusion
> Mash in 60mins @ 66C 12.5lt at 72.5C
> Mash out 15mins @ 72.0C 4.95lt at 89.5C
> 
> Est OG: 1049
> Est FG: 1011
> IBU: 26.7
> EBC: 7.8
> 
> Anyone see any great big holes?



Hey Chappo, im going to brew this next weekend, just wondering if you had changed anything when you brewed, or is this pretty much spot on?

thanx


----------



## chappo1970

mr_tyreman said:


> Hey Chappo, im going to brew this next weekend, just wondering if you had changed anything when you brewed, or is this pretty much spot on?
> 
> thanx




Tyres you will love this one. I know I did and so did all visitors to Chappo Manor while it was on tap here. Unfortunately it was too good and was consumed very quickly. I have a version #3 of Tony's on tap now which I have been carbing up over the weekend it should be good to go tonight hopefully :icon_drool2: 
It's very close to LCBA but fresher in the hops aroma/flavour department. If you cna get your hands on flowers DO IT turns out pants wettingly good IMO.

Let us know how that goes for ya? Happy Brewing!

Cheers


Chappo


----------



## mr_tyreman

Thanx Chappo


----------



## jeddog

This will be my 4th brew of LCBA as i just love this drop. I was thinking of dry hopping to give me more of that flavour/aroma finish. I would add into primary fermenter after the first 4-5 days (as i don't secondary ferment) leave for 4-5 days then crash chill @2C for 3-4 days before kegging. I have 90g B-saaz and 90g Cascade flowers on there way from Craftbrewer and also some Galaxy pellets in my freezer needing to be used. 
My question are: 
Could i use the Galaxy pellets for the bittering hop at the start of the boil (60min) and dry hop with the B-Saaz and Cascade (i don't have enough B-Saaz and Cascade for dry hopping if i don't use the Galaxy)?
Or
The other way around, dry hop with the galaxy pellets?
Or 
don't use the Galaxy?


Here what i have used in the past, I added the caramalt for a little more colour
40Lt Batch
5.25 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export Grain 62.50 % 
1.50 kg Vienna Malt Grain 17.86 % 
0.75 kg Caramalt Malt Grain 8.93 % 
0.45 kg Carafoam Grain 5.36 % 
0.45 kg Wheat Malt, Grain 5.36 % 
21.30 gm Cascade [8.00 %] (75 min) Hops 10.0 IBU 
21.30 gm B-Saaz [8.00 %] (75 min) Hops 10.0 IBU 
32.00 gm B-Saaz [8.00 %] (20 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
32.00 gm Cascade [8.00 %] (20 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
38.00 gm Cascade [8.00 %] (5 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
38.00 gm B-Saaz [8.00 %] (5 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
1.00 items Immersion Chiller (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tbsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
yeast US-56


----------



## j1gsaw

What Wyeast would be best suited to use in the LCBA?


----------



## jeddog

1056 American ale


----------



## chappo1970

jeddog said:


> 1056 American ale




+1

or good old faithful S-05

Chappo


----------



## jeddog

Could i use Galaxy pellets for the bittering hop at the start of the boil (60min) and dry hop with the B-Saaz and Cascade (i don't have enough B-Saaz and Cascade for dry hopping if i don't use the Galaxy)?
Or
The other way around, dry hop with the galaxy pellets?
Or 
don't use the Galaxy?

Any help please



Jeddog


----------



## Phoney

Im making this one next.  I just have a couple of questions:

1) I have Czech saaz instead of B saaz. Will this make much of a difference?
2) My saaz aa% is 3.6% and cascade is 7.8%. How much of an ajustment to hop weights should I make, if any? 

(this will be my second AG)

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## JonnyAnchovy

phoneyhuh said:


> Im making this one next.  I just have a couple of questions:
> 1) I have Czech saaz instead of B saaz. Will this make much of a difference?
> 
> Cheers :icon_cheers:



Hey pal - if you read further up this thread, or do a quick forum/google search you'll see that Czech Aaaz and B Saaz are quite different beasts. You'll probably end up with a very different end product (not necessarily bad) if you use Czech.


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery

I made this one recently, two batches in succession. I used too much water for the first batch, and while it's drinkable, Bright Ale it aint. HOWEVER.....just drank the second batch (right amount of water)....and it's bloody great. It would be hard to tell the difference between this and the real deal.

Probably about time I started Smithing (ie. using Beersmith....)


----------



## Tony

jeddog said:


> Could i use Galaxy pellets for the bittering hop at the start of the boil (60min) and dry hop with the B-Saaz and Cascade (i don't have enough B-Saaz and Cascade for dry hopping if i don't use the Galaxy)?
> Or
> The other way around, dry hop with the galaxy pellets?
> Or
> don't use the Galaxy?
> 
> Any help please
> 
> 
> 
> Jeddog



Hey Jeddog.

I would say use some galaxy to bitter with and save the others to dry hop with.

Another thing to try is adding your bittering hops at 45 min instead of 75 min.

You need a few extra grams of hops but you get more hop character in your brew with this later addition.

Give it a go.

Cheers


----------



## Effect

Got this on my to brew list...after all the hype.

I'm actually going to be using 1272 to ferment this one out with. Should I be fermenting cool or a touch on the warmer side? I am thinking of going a bit warmer to get the fruityness out of it.

Also, with regards to dry hopping...should I cut out the 0 min additions and dry hop with that or dry hop with 0.5 gram per litre of each hop?

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Tony

I say dont dry hop

Dry hopping makes the beer grassy to me.

I say stick with the late addition and change to suit later.

Also..... 1272 will be an awsome yeast for this beer. Mash cool at 64 to 65 and ferment around 19 or 20

Yum Yum


----------



## Effect

Tony said:


> I say dont dry hop
> 
> Dry hopping makes the beer grassy to me.
> 
> I say stick with the late addition and change to suit later.
> 
> Also..... 1272 will be an awsome yeast for this beer. Mash cool at 64 to 65 and ferment around 19 or 20
> 
> Yum Yum



Thanks mate, will do.

I'll post a pic as soon as its done.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## buttersd70

Phillip said:


> I'll post a pic as soon as its done.



with your GF holding the glass? :icon_drool2: 

sorry. couldn't help it. :unsure:


----------



## muckey

buttersd70 said:


> with your GF holding the glass? :icon_drool2:
> 
> sorry. couldn't help it. :unsure:



who cares about the glass :icon_drool2:


----------



## Tony

mmm have i missed something?


----------



## buttersd70

Tony said:


> mmm have i missed something?



Phils gf is in his avatar.

sorry phil, no offence was intended. 

(hangs head in shame for being a dirty minded little git...)


----------



## Tony

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i see.

Backs away..................... slooooooooowly...................... from butters 

Phillip.......... im sure you can produce


----------



## davewaldo

Hi all,

I've recently been wondering how flame out additions work for those who cool their wort, particularily for those using plate or counterflow chillers. The way I see it, the hops would only be in contact of a few minutes as they are left behind in the kettle. Is this correct? Is this all that it required for aroma hops or am I missing something? 

Also, if using an imersion chiller the hops will be in contact for 20mins or whaterver it takes to cool the wort. Surely this would increase or even deminish the hop aroma???

So what's the go?

Cheers!

Ps. Sorry if this is in the wrong place, but I was wondering these thing specific to this recipe.


----------



## Tony

Good question.

I find with me brew rig with the imersion chiller where flame out additions get shilled fast and sit for half hour or more...... i get a great hop aroma.

With my smaller set up i use to No chill cubes........ i get bugger all hop aroma... no matter how much flame out additions i use.

I have toyed with the idea of getting a plate chiler so would be interested to hear the ideas of those that use them.

cheers


----------



## ramu_gupta

Mmmnnn, very tasty and moorish....
Delicious....
I could drink this all day....

(and they bloody well did too!)

These are some of the comments made by my mates who managed to empty my first keg of this great beer yesterday. They couldn't believe how ordinary and bland tasting the typical CUB stuff is after they had been drinking this ale.

Thanks for the recipe Tony.. will now have to brew double quantities of it - so I can keep one keg for myself!!!


----------



## hughyg

Hi guys 
I just realised that i posted this in the wrong forum. so here it is again


Hi Guys
Im gonna do the lcba ag but have scaled down to 24L
Can someone check my list of what to do? Im trying to be a bit more systematic for this brew
90min boil. 30L preboil 6 lost to evap = 24L postboil = 23 L into fermenter and 1L trub

Preboil volume needed = 30L = +13L (mash) - 4.5 L(grain absorption) + 4L (mash out) - 1L(deadspace in mash tun) + 19.5(sparge water) 

1) Mash - 4.67 kg grain with 12L mash @ 65.6C
2) Mashout - with boiling water approx 4L to 78C leave for 10mins
3) Batch Sparge with 19.3L @ 78C 
4) 30L for 90min boil. 6L lost to evap
5) Cool with immersion chiller
6) Stir, leave to settle, rack to fermenter and pitch yeast 1056
7) Primary for a 4 days
8) Rack to secondary for a week
9) Filter to keg
10) set reg to 12psi @ 4C in kegerator, leave for 6 days
11) drink!
12) start all over again.


Also, a little off topic. Can I leave my copper immersion chiller in my keggle for the duration of the boil? Its very tight to get it through the opening and thus would be easier to just leave it in there all the time. I have just made the keggle today from a keg I found left out in hard rubbish on my street. I just cut the top out of it.

Cheers
HG


----------



## Effect

hughyg said:


> Also, a little off topic. Can I leave my copper immersion chiller in my keggle for the duration of the boil? Its very tight to get it through the opening and thus would be easier to just leave it in there all the time. I have just made the keggle today from a keg I found left out in hard rubbish on my street. I just cut the top out of it.



I don't see why not. Some will say that copper is bad in your boil, where as some will say that it is necessary (have even heard of some english breweries putting some copper into the boil after upgrading to all stainless steel). There will be no major change in the beer if you leave it in there for the whole boil as far as I know.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## hughyg

Phillip said:


> I don't see why not. Some will say that copper is bad in your boil, where as some will say that it is necessary (have even heard of some english breweries putting some copper into the boil after upgrading to all stainless steel). There will be no major change in the beer if you leave it in there for the whole boil as far as I know.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil


Awesome. Ive just finished making the pot today. I went to put the chiller in and..... shit it dont fit!!! After a lot of bending a manipulation looks like its gonna stay there for good!


----------



## Phoney

Tony said:


> Good question.
> 
> I find with me brew rig with the imersion chiller where flame out additions get shilled fast and sit for half hour or more...... i get a great hop aroma.
> 
> With my smaller set up i use to No chill cubes........ i get bugger all hop aroma... no matter how much flame out additions i use.
> 
> I have toyed with the idea of getting a plate chiler so would be interested to hear the ideas of those that use them.
> 
> cheers



Is there any way to get aroma by using no chill cubes? What about if I add the late addition hops into the cube & let sit overnight, then use a sieve to strain the wort into the fermenter the next day?


----------



## Nick JD

phoneyhuh said:


> Is there any way to get aroma by using no chill cubes? What about if I add the late addition hops into the cube & let sit overnight, then use a sieve to strain the wort into the fermenter the next day?



Have you considered dry hopping into your fermenter?


----------



## Phoney

Nick JD said:


> Have you considered dry hopping into your fermenter?



Well yeah, until I read this:




Tony said:


> I say dont dry hop
> 
> Dry hopping makes the beer grassy to me.


----------



## Fents

makes it grassy to tony, not everyone else. everyones tastes are different. if you go easy on the dry hopping it will work. or alterntivley, cube hop it for aroma (add hops in cube after temp has dropped to say <90 degrees.


----------



## reVoxAHB

Fents said:


> makes it grassy to tony, not everyone else. everyones tastes are different. if you go easy on the dry hopping it will work. or alterntivley, cube hop it for aroma (add hops in cube after temp has dropped to say <90 degrees.



I agree. Having brewed this recipe (and Tony's variations) a good 1/2 dozen times, I found my dry-hopped attempt the tastiest. Mind you, I dry hopped using NZ Cascade flowers where (I think) most persons will find flowers a good deal less "grassy' than pellets. I now, generally, brew this using all-flower (Cas/B.Saaz both [email protected] Craftbrewer). 

Dry hopping was done in secondary for a period of 10 days. If you do "overdue it" let it settle and the grassiness will fade over a few weeks. Drink it fresh when palatable. 

reVox


----------



## hughyg

reVox said:


> I agree. Having brewed this recipe (and Tony's variations) a good 1/2 dozen times, I found my dry-hopped attempt the tastiest. Mind you, I dry hopped using NZ Cascade flowers where (I think) most persons will find flowers a good deal less "grassy' than pellets. I now, generally, brew this using all-flower (Cas/B.Saaz both [email protected] Craftbrewer).
> 
> Dry hopping was done in secondary for a period of 10 days. If you do "overdue it" let it settle and the grassiness will fade over a few weeks. Drink it fresh when palatable.
> 
> reVox



How much cascade hop pellet would you use to dry hop a 23L batch?


----------



## Effect

hughyg said:


> How much cascade hop pellet would you use to dry hop a 23L batch?




I personally wouldn't go over 1 gram per litre...so if you are like me, 23 grams.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## hughyg

I just finished racking to secondary and noticed a fair amount of sulfide. Should I let it sit in secondary to clean up or can I use any finings to help it out. I was thinking some copper sulfate?


----------



## Effect

i'm putting this down tomorrow...but I don't have any vienna malt, just munich. I was going to sub it directly for the vienna, but thought I would ask you guys wether I should sub say 3/4 of the vienna for munich and make up the other 1/4 with pils...

thoughts?

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Tony

Above posts are correct.

Just cause i dont like Dry hopping doesnt mean its bad. Im just a home brewer like the rest!

People on here will always post there opinions but i recon your bset to try everything and mke your own decisions on whats best.

Dry hopping is great for adding hop character to a beer........... i just dont like the character it gives........ and thats my taste.

90% of people do like it so id say its me thats strange 

give it a go!

cheers

Edit: Phillip........... sounds perfect!


----------



## mckenry

hughyg said:


> I just finished racking to secondary and noticed a fair amount of sulfide. Should I let it sit in secondary to clean up or can I use any finings to help it out. I was thinking some copper sulfate?



Interesting you say that. I made the LCBA clone a while ago and got sulphur. It has since dissappeared. Kegged about 16/9/09.
I have made this a few times, never having had this before.
I actually posted about it. Someone replied they were getting it too and suggested the B-Saaz flowers (he and I both used them)
BribieG mentioned something about sulphur and US-05 in the same thread.
I used US-05 for this one and I usually rack to secondary with isinglass cryofine and thought it may have been that - denatured.
I really cant believe its coming from the US-05. Used it too many times and never had sulphur.
Then I found a couple of manky grains buried in the thread of my esky mash tuns bung. I put the off smell down to that.
I must say, it always tasted fine and the smell has gone now (2 weeks roughly)

Too many questions, not enough answers. Maybe you have some similarities?


----------



## Phoney

Put this one down today with B-saaz flowers. Perfect BIAB day not a thing went wrong!  Say why does it come up as 1.056 in beersmith?


----------



## Tony

because you should have bought promash!


----------



## hughyg

I have just done a side by side with the commercial version. Mine was a scaled 23L batch, fermented with 1056, and dry hopped with 1g/L of cascade pellets for 10days in secondary. I found that the commercial had a more pungent passionfruit hop aroma and a richer sweeter mid palate than mine. I used the original recipe. I had a cold mash (62C) due to the weaher on the day. Could the cold mash attributed to my hb' lach of punch? Would adding more aroma hops help? Sorry about all the q's but was thinking about giving this another go on weekend


----------



## Tony

Everyones system is diffeent and it will be rare for 2 brewers to produce an identical beer with an identical recipe.

It will be afected on a home brew level by many things including mash style, pH and water chemistry, how the wort is handled, hops storage conditions, age and source, fermentation etc etc.

You need to adjust to suit how you want the beer.

Dont worry too much about if its exactly the same as the comercial example........... Is it what you want to drink.

Your the brewer!


----------



## Effect

dere it is!


----------



## Tony

Ive ordered the hops..... another one will be on tap at my place before long.

looking forward to it now after seeing that 

cheers


----------



## Supra-Jim

Just put a keg of this on to drink last night. Loving it!

Cheers SJ


----------



## jbirbeck

was thinking what to put in the keg that got emptied on the weekend. Have had this on the to brew again list for ages so the thread popping up has decided it. A keg ready for Christmas. 

May get D saaz instead of the B and NZ cascade because that is what is in the freezer... Perhaps a touch of carahell as well.


----------



## Nick JD

Rooting Kings said:


> May get D saaz instead of the B and NZ cascade because that is what is in the freezer... Perhaps a touch of carahell as well.



I think B is superior to D ... but that's just me.


----------



## altone

Just put this in keg ready for gassing up.
Only difference from recipe was that I substituted the VIC bulkbuy Pilsner malt for the Export Pilsner malt.

Tasted on going into the keg - very nice.
I think this is the first of Tony's recipes I've tried - definately will not be the last.

look forward to getting it on tap fast!!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Crunched

I'm planning a double batch of this however my last batch came out really cloudy (really tasty, but really cloudy). Any ideas what caused this? It's not chill haze and I racked to secondary (for about a week), but even after 3 weeks in the keg the cloudyness hasn't dissipated at all?


----------



## schooey

Tony said:


> Calcium Chloride does the same as the gypsum only has no sulphate and the chloride adds a saltiness the the beer *which accentuates the maltiness and flavours* of the beer. It will lower the pH in pale beers and is the additive of choice for beers like this for me. It will disolve in water like sugar..... you cant see it.



You know, that's what I alwyas thought, but I'd only picked it up from here and other places I'd read on the net... At B&T, there was a talk given by (Dr) Simon Brooke-Taylor and he asked the question of the class; What does Calcium Chloride do ? And good old me pipes up and says "It enhances maltiness" To which he replies "No!" (I shrink very small even for a big bloke... :unsure: )

He went on to describe how Calcium Chloride actually accentuates sweetness in a beer, not maltiness. I can't remember the exact science, as it was later in the day... But they say you learn something new all the time


----------



## Tony

Yeah sweetness is probably on the money. I perceived this as maltiness as aposed to a more pronounced bitterness like CaSO4.

Ive never been good with words.

I only speak on my personal findings from using the stuff in brews...... im no chemist!

On a home brew level......i was fairly close


----------



## schooey

I could have lived with the 'enhances maltiness' definition too; Sometimes maltiness does come across a sweet flavour. Then sometimes when using grains like Vienna and Munich as opposed to Caras and Crystals, it is a drier maltiness rather than sweet, if that makes sense. Anyway, I found Simon's talk very very good, and the man sure has a way of explaining things in down to earth lingo. I'm sure anyone else who sat in on that talk and was relatively new at playing with water chemistry like myself would agree


----------



## Tony

schooey said:


> it is a drier maltiness rather than sweet, if that makes sense.



Completly agree.

I believe the terms are Bready, toasty and buiskety.

Yeah...... you have me really thinking about this.

A decoction will increase maltiness..... whatever its character may be, and if done corectly still give an attenuative wort so as to stop cloying sweetness.

When i have made these hoppy beers like the LCBA, people often say they taste sweet. I have always been a tad perplexed by this becasue they are quite hoppy and bitter.

Must be the CaCl.

Anyways..... back on topic 

I know what my next brew will be. Might do it next weekend..... to bloody hot to brew tomorrow.

cheers


----------



## laleIcegrap

Hi

I can be using the clone stamp for a while, using the circle clone pixel area guide, then with no apparent reason the circle wont show, only a cross.

Why does it do this? 

Thanks


----------



## Tony

Lost ya buddy? No idea what your talking about?

Im brewing this right now. God the 09 hop flowers smell great, and there all sticky! love it.

Just coming to the boil now 

Went with:

LCBA 3

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.71
Anticipated EBC: 7.7
Anticipated IBU: 31.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
75.0 7.50 kg. Weyermann Premium Pilsner Germany 1.038 3
10.0 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
10.0 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 26
5.0 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carapils Germany 1.037 3

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 10.6 45 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Whole 7.80 10.4 45 min.
20.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 3.8 15 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Whole 7.80 3.7 15 min.
40.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 1.3 2 min.
40.00 g. Cascade Whole 7.80 1.3 2 min.


Yeast
-----

US-05


----------



## Tony

Tasted it going to the keg via the filter and man its hoppy.

I ran out of carapils so i used carahell and its given it a tad more maltiness than usual so should be nice.

cheers


----------



## sav

Tony said:


> Tasted it going to the keg via the filter and man its hoppy.
> 
> I ran out of carapils so i used carahell and its given it a tad more maltiness than usual so should be nice.
> 
> cheers



How did it go tony I am due for a lcba3


----------



## davewaldo

Hi Tony,

I too would be keen to hear what you think of your latest version. It looks to me like you've gone back to pilsner malt and used Munich instead of Vienna (amongst other changes).

I'm about to do a double batch of the original recipe. I really liked the original recipe however I felt it lacking a little in the malt department. I'm not looking for a major change, just slightly more malt finish.

What would you recommend?

I've thought about Using Weyermann instead of BB galaxy which I used last time, although I have no idea if this will make much of a difference. Or using Ale malt instead of Pilsner.

I've also considered adding some carahell or munich in there instead of some of the Vienna.

What are your thoughts?

Cheers,

Dave.


----------



## Tony

HI folks.

Its a very nice beer!

I only changed the recipe to brew with what i had on hand.

If i had to mess with the origional recipe to add maltiness...... i would replace the carapils with carahell. 

There both a pale crystal malt, just the carahell will impart a sweet honey like maltiness, as aposed to the bready malt for munich which i dont think works as well in pale hoppy beers

cheers


----------



## sav

So should I dump the munich11 and go pilsner sub,


----------



## Tony

Naaa... it doesnt mke all that much difference.

I just used a bit of Munich 2 as i had no vienna and increased the pils and wheat to make up the shortfall.

thats all.

im not the biggest fan of the Munich 2..... just using the last of it up. Cant wait to get another bag of Vienna.

cheers


----------



## sid

good beer this one, done it about a month ago, I used hallertau aroma at flame out though.

Got to make another next week, running low, might use amarillo in the next one...............possibly so4 yeast.


----------



## Tony

SO-4 would be a bad choice. Its ment to be a clean dry refreshing beer. SO-4 tends to scrub the beer of hops too.

If i was going to use an english yeast it would be 1275. dry and crisp.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Tony this beer is awesome. Has been a great test beer sorting out black betty (my kegerator). A bit too much fizz at them moment. oh well. here is a picture.


----------



## donburke

i made this beer on saturday but just realised i used half the vienna malt i should have, i made a mistake scaling down to a 10 litre batch, i thought it looked quite pale ...

anyway, i guess i'll find out how bad the mistake was in a couple of weeks ...


----------



## Tony

It will be fine. Vienna is quite pale and makes bugger all difference to the final colour.

Its a very flaxable beer and can be stretched all sorts of ways, as i have experimented with.

I may go back the the grass roots next time and brew the origional again


----------



## donburke

Tony said:


> It will be fine. Vienna is quite pale and makes bugger all difference to the final colour.
> 
> Its a very flaxable beer and can be stretched all sorts of ways, as i have experimented with.
> 
> I may go back the the grass roots next time and brew the origional again




This did not turn OK, It stinks a bit like cat piss, and has a meaty type of flavour.

I mashed for 60 minutes and boiled for 60 minutes, then crash chilled.

I think it might be the DMS from the pilsner, or an infection, but unsure, whatever it is, I dont like it 

I will try again with ale male instead of the pilsner


----------



## mckenry

donburke said:


> This did not turn OK, It stinks a bit like cat piss, and has a meaty type of flavour.
> 
> I mashed for 60 minutes and boiled for 60 minutes, then crash chilled.
> 
> I think it might be the DMS from the pilsner, or an infection, but unsure, whatever it is, I dont like it
> 
> I will try again with ale male instead of the pilsner



It wasnt due to the malt. It's an infection I'd say. Boiling pils malts for an hour is fine (pretty much always). DMS smells like vege soup, not meat or cat piss. That may be more like skunking from being in the sun (or a UV light too).
Hope this helps.
BTW - I boil for 90 mins none-the-less.


----------



## donburke

mckenry said:


> It wasnt due to the malt. It's an infection I'd say. Boiling pils malts for an hour is fine (pretty much always). DMS smells like vege soup, not meat or cat piss. That may be more like skunking from being in the sun (or a UV light too).
> Hope this helps.
> BTW - I boil for 90 mins none-the-less.



i doubt it was the sun or uv light, was kept in quite dark conditions always

looks like i might have an infection on my hands


----------



## Dylo

Just popped my AG Cherry on Sunday with this recipe. Cant wait to try it. Its fermenting away nicely. Jeez it looked good going into the fermenter. The colour is spot on! Very bright.

Dylo


----------



## mckenry

Dylo said:


> Just popped my AG Cherry on Sunday with this recipe. Cant wait to try it. Its fermenting away nicely. Jeez it looked good going into the fermenter. The colour is spot on! Very bright.
> 
> Dylo



Yes, it is a good beer. I make it a lot as it is a house beer here. Everyone that has tried it, likes it. You're sure to love it too.
The problem though is, it is a house beer and gets demolished far too quickly, therefore I have to make another batch (I do 50L at a time). Then I dont get around to making as many on my 'to brew' list as I should...


----------



## sid

mckenry said:


> Yes, it is a good beer. I make it a lot as it is a house beer here. Everyone that has tried it, likes it. You're sure to love it too.
> The problem though is, it is a house beer and gets demolished far too quickly, therefore I have to make another batch (I do 50L at a time). Then I dont get around to making as many on my 'to brew' list as I should...



heheh yeh it's a good drop alright................I have been making it wrong, I have been starting of with higher hop additions at the start of the boil and then less towards the end, giving me a bitter beer, by around 9-10 IBU pionts, still a great beer, I reckon I'll follow the recipe this time and see what the difference is.
good hop combo though with this recipe.


----------



## rendo

Hi Tony and All,

I am going to try this for sure, as a partial (so something similar to this), will be my first real partial in my urn, BIAB.

Have you ever tried this with a lager yeast. I reckon it would be nice, say 34/70 or WLP830 (same thing)....Obviously it will make a different beer, but it will have the wonderful cascase/bsaaz combo.

PS...I only have saaz at the moment, not B-Saaz, would it be worth me getting B-Saaz or just use up the Saaz?

rendo





Tony said:


> YEah its not as hoppy.
> 
> Carahell will work fine. Will be a bit maltier but its a wonderful malt. I use a lot of it..... usually in conjunction with carapils.
> 
> Dont bother with the MO......... just stick with pils and use the carahell. Will be great
> 
> cheers


----------



## Tony

rendo said:


> Hi Tony and All,
> 
> I am going to try this for sure, as a partial (so something similar to this), will be my first real partial in my urn, BIAB.
> 
> Have you ever tried this with a lager yeast. I reckon it would be nice, say 34/70 or WLP830 (same thing)....Obviously it will make a different beer, but it will have the wonderful cascase/bsaaz combo.
> 
> PS...I only have saaz at the moment, not B-Saaz, would it be worth me getting B-Saaz or just use up the Saaz?
> 
> rendo




Lager yeast......... cant see a problem with it as long as its no too malty. You want the hops to shine.

NOrmal SAAZ and B SAAZ are line comparing chalk and cheese............ ger the B SAAZ!


----------



## rendo

Thanks for the tip about the b saaz.....i would have just used normal saaz otherwise.

rendo



Tony said:


> Lager yeast......... cant see a problem with it as long as its no too malty. You want the hops to shine.
> 
> NOrmal SAAZ and B SAAZ are line comparing chalk and cheese............ ger the B SAAZ!


----------



## gava

Howdy, thinking of doing this tomorrow... I dont have carapils and notice in the threads someone used carahell which I'll use.. Does produce more malt flavour? if so I've tried the below recipe. I've dropped the carahell by 100gm and upped the wheat by 100gm.. also only have 60gm of cascade hops so I've lowered them a little.. does this recipe look ok? i know it'll still come out tasting beer but how good.  oh and changed B saaz with Amarillo since i have plenty...

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 51.58 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 4.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 15.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.77 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.Grain 68.70 % 
1.65 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 19.63 % 
0.59 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRGrain 7.03 % 
0.39 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (13.0 SRM) Grain 4.64 % 
7.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (45 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (45 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
11.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (20 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
25.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05(56))Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 8.40 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 21.90 L of water at 73.0 C 65.6 C 


Notes:
------
Changed the B Saaz with Amarillo


----------



## gava

found some carapils from local brewshop they're just brewcraft but i'll give them a bash.. still using Amarillo though... see how it turns out.


----------



## Yeastie Beastie

gava said:


> found some carapils from local brewshop they're just brewcraft but i'll give them a bash.. still using Amarillo though... see how it turns out.



Is that the one in Ironbark or is there another one in Bendigo that I don't know about.


----------



## gava

Eaglehawk road.. its a kits shop but has brewcraft grain and hops.. wouldn't buy hops there though..


----------



## Yeastie Beastie

Yeah that's the one I go to if I have to. 
Cheers.


----------



## Tony

looks tops Gava...... do it!


----------



## stuart13

Tony,

I've got my first batch of this fermenting now. What is your opinion on dry hopping this with Cascade?

Stuart.


----------



## Ash in Perth

gava said:


> Howdy, thinking of doing this tomorrow... I dont have carapils and notice in the threads someone used carahell which I'll use.. Does produce more malt flavour? if so I've tried the below recipe. I've dropped the carahell by 100gm and upped the wheat by 100gm.. also only have 60gm of cascade hops so I've lowered them a little.. does this recipe look ok? i know it'll still come out tasting beer but how good.  oh and changed B saaz with Amarillo since i have plenty...
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> Batch Size: 40.00 L
> Boil Size: 51.58 L
> Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
> Estimated Color: 4.0 SRM
> Estimated IBU: 15.7 IBU
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
> Boil Time: 60 Minutes
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 5.77 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.Grain 68.70 %
> 1.65 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 19.63 %
> 0.59 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRGrain 7.03 %
> 0.39 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (13.0 SRM) Grain 4.64 %
> 7.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (45 min) Hops 3.7 IBU
> 15.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (45 min) Hops 4.4 IBU
> 20.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 3.9 IBU
> 11.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (20 min) Hops 3.8 IBU
> 15.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (0 min) Hops -
> 25.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops -
> 1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc
> 2 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05(56))Yeast-Ale
> 
> 
> Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
> Total Grain Weight: 8.40 kg
> ----------------------------
> Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
> Step Time Name Description Step Temp
> 75 min Mash In Add 21.90 L of water at 73.0 C 65.6 C
> 
> 
> Notes:
> ------
> Changed the B Saaz with Amarillo




That looks like a top recipe mate. Not exactly how I would replicate the beer but it should turn out very well. Re-hydrate the yeast correctly if you don't already and a healthy quick ferment will help to achieve the clean yeast profile of Bright Ale.


----------



## Dylo

Just an update on my 1st AG brew using this recipe. Its been in the bottle a couple of months now and its a beautiful beer! Sure some of the aroma hops have died off but everyone loves it.

The recipeDB was followed exactly apart from using 50% JWM Pils Export, and 50% Wayermann Pils for the base mal (As my LHB store was short). Compared it side by side with a LCBA when it was 3 weeks in the bottle. Here's what we observed.

Colour was significally lighter in the clone (this may be due to the mixture of pils malts)
Aroma was quite different. We couldnt put our finger on it, maybe slightly different proportions of the hops in the recipe would create the aroma in the commercial version?
Taste however was so close we couldnt notice a swap in drinks when alternating sips.

Thanks for the recipe Tony i will be making it again.



Dylo


----------



## bignath

Tony,

i am wanting to give your LCBA recipe a go as it looks like being a cracker. I love the commercial example of this beer, but yours seems to get rave reviews. How do you do the 0min hop additions. Have read previous posts and it seems you don't like dry hopping so i was wondering when exactly in the process do you do them and how?

I have put the recipe from the database into beersmith and scaled it down to 12lt batch as i am trying to get my AG processes down pat. Ordered grains and hops as per the scaled down recipe...

Cheers mate,

Nath


----------



## stuart13

I knocked up a batch of this recently. Only change was the use of w1056. First time use of Cascade - very impressed with the result. Enjoying a bottle right now - very tasty. A pleasant change from all the ESB and stout I have been drinking the last few months. I reckon this will go down a treat during the warmer months. So impressed I will be brewing another batch this weekend.

Great recipe - cheers Tony.

Edit: just reading my notes - also dry hopped with 15g of Cascade.


----------



## Tony

Big Nath said:


> Tony,
> 
> i am wanting to give your LCBA recipe a go as it looks like being a cracker. I love the commercial example of this beer, but yours seems to get rave reviews. How do you do the 0min hop additions. Have read previous posts and it seems you don't like dry hopping so i was wondering when exactly in the process do you do them and how?
> 
> I have put the recipe from the database into beersmith and scaled it down to 12lt batch as i am trying to get my AG processes down pat. Ordered grains and hops as per the scaled down recipe...
> 
> Cheers mate,
> 
> Nath



0 Min hopping is easy mate...... when the timmer goes off to say the boil is finnished, turn off the heat and drop in the hops. They dont really boil... just steep as you chill the wort.


----------



## Cocko

Tony said:


> 0 Min hopping is easy mate...... when the timmer goes off to say the boil is finnished, turn off the heat and drop in the hops. They dont really boil... just steep as you chill the wort.



Tony, would you say if someone was no-chilling that the 0 minute hops would be more like dry or maybe cube hopped?

By all means not trying to open the no chill hoping door argument just asking for the benefit of others.. Oh, and me!


----------



## bignath

Tony said:


> 0 Min hopping is easy mate...... when the timmer goes off to say the boil is finnished, turn off the heat and drop in the hops. They dont really boil... just steep as you chill the wort.




Thanks Tony. Will try your recipe when i've got a spare fermenter, can't wait!


----------



## Tony

Cocko said:


> Tony, would you say if someone was no-chilling that the 0 minute hops would be more like dry or maybe cube hopped?
> 
> By all means not trying to open the no chill hoping door argument just asking for the benefit of others.. Oh, and me!



Mmmmmmm just my opinion but i think no chilling doesnt work as well for beers with a lot of late hops. It seems to kill the hop character and the bitterness becomes unpredictable as it will vary with the cooling time. With all those late hops.... they will continue adding bitterness as the brew slowly cools as aposed to adding bugger all with a chiller coil in the brew where the temp is dropped to below 80 deg in about 1 or 2 minutes

I know people have come up with a few different methods to to try and counteract this but at my place...... snap chilling highly hopped beers is the only way to go for repeatable quality results.


----------



## Acasta

Cocko, if your a tightass (like me) and don't wanna buy a chiller, you can put your kettle in a sink and run water in and out at the same rate. I just run the tap, and siphon off hot water into the washing machine. This way, like tony said, you'll keep all that amazing hop flavour.
Also, doing this method you may want to adjust your hops by about 3-5 min.


----------



## pk.sax

I'm bending towards doing a 14.5 Litre batch of this AG for my first AG ever.. Now, reading into it, 52 litres for the original recipe,

1) how many litres of water should I use to start mashing?
2) How much yeast do I need? 1 Packet of US-05 rehydrated or is that too much? I have some washed US05 saved up from the last yeast cake, ~30 ml I think.. I can always try stepping that one up
3) Reduced to 14.5 Litres, I would need exactly 25.1 grams of each hop as per recipe. I bet the hops I get in the shop are bound to have different Alpha acid%, Now, should I only adjust the 45 minute and 20 minute additions for the aa% difference or should I change the amount of 0 minute additions as well?

Sorry to ask such noob questions in advance, trying to clear up some of my unasked questions here. And thanks in advance 

PS: I plan to tweak the batch size (upto 17-18 litres max) depending on what figure lets me use entire hop packets in one go.


----------



## suorama

Hi Tony!
And greets from Finland. Here is early autumn and weather goes colder.

But If I try your recipe w/o suggested hops, do I go very wrong if I test it with Palisade and First Gold? With lots of palisade I get promising results when make pale ales.
I also thinkin Bramlig Cross and Amarillo or Perle and Spalter. Other hop in freezer is EKG, Vanguard, Whitbread golding and Fuggles (and local finnish).

What would be you opinion?


----------



## pk.sax

How does this sound for a small batch?



Code:


JWM Export Pilsner	1.95	kg

Weyermann Vienna	0.56	kg

Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)	0.167	kg

JWM Wheat Malt	0.167	kg

Cascade (Pellets, 5.9 AA%)	25.10	g

Saaz B (NZ) (Pellets, 6.8 AA%)	25.10	g

White Labs WLP001 - California Ale	200.00	ml (or 1 pkt US05)

Irish Moss	1.00	g

CaCl2 Salt	1	tsp

		

Total Grain:	2.68	kg


----------



## Jaissy

I personally haven't made it,but come to know about others.

7.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 68.63 % 
2.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 19.61 % 
0.60 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.88 % 
0.60 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 5.88 % 
20.00 gm Saaz B (NZ) [6.80 %] (45 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.90 %] (45 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [5.90 %] (20 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz B (NZ) [6.80 %] (20 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
40.00 gm Cascade [5.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
40.00 gm Saaz B (NZ) [6.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 

just try it onces.  
Enjoy!!!!!   
I know one more resource winegrowersdirect.com.au you can ger more.


----------



## bignath

practicalfool said:


> How does this sound for a small batch?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> JWM Export Pilsner	1.95	kg
> 
> Weyermann Vienna	0.56	kg
> 
> Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)	0.167	kg
> 
> JWM Wheat Malt	0.167	kg
> 
> Cascade (Pellets, 5.9 AA%)	25.10	g
> 
> Saaz B (NZ) (Pellets, 6.8 AA%)	25.10	g
> 
> White Labs WLP001 - California Ale	200.00	ml (or 1 pkt US05)
> 
> Irish Moss	1.00	g
> 
> CaCl2 Salt	1	tsp
> 
> 
> 
> Total Grain:	2.68	kg



practicalfool,

don't know if you've made this beer yet. It's a cracker. Actually it's my "house beer". Awesome recipe...

Do you use brewing software? If not, get a copy of beersmith or promash (i use beersmith) - available as a free trial download.
Enter the recipe as per tony's db recipe. Then hit the "scale" button, enter the volume you want and there you go. All ingredient quantities will adjust automatically. If you use hops with different AA%, have a look at the IBU's on the recipe, go to the top of the screen, hit the bitterness button, enter the IBU's required and there you go. When you adjust the AA of your hops, the quantity will adjust too if i remember correctly. Couldn't be easier mate!

Have fun making this beer, it's a bloody ripper (as the votes suggest).


----------



## breadenhound

I didn't even get one night out of this beer it was so good!


----------



## Tony

practicalfool said:


> I'm bending towards doing a 14.5 Litre batch of this AG for my first AG ever.. Now, reading into it, 52 litres for the original recipe,
> 
> 1) how many litres of water should I use to start mashing?
> 
> 3kg of grain @ 3L / Kg would be 9 liters. Asuming you will be mashing in an esky add you 9 liters @ 71 to 72 deg c for a 65 deg mash.
> Sparge with 15 liters of water to get your final volume of 14.5 liters with a 60 min boil accounting for 6L/kg evaporation rate. If you come up a bit short after the boil you can top it up in the end.
> 
> 2) How much yeast do I need? 1 Packet of US-05 rehydrated or is that too much? I have some washed US05 saved up from the last yeast cake, ~30 ml I think.. I can always try stepping that one up
> 
> one pack of dry US-05 will shit it in! No need to rehydrate it....... just sprinkle it in the fermenter and rack your cooled beer onto it.
> Your saved yeast should be fine too, but prove it first... make sure its kickin!
> 
> 3) Reduced to 14.5 Litres, I would need exactly 25.1 grams of each hop as per recipe. I bet the hops I get in the shop are bound to have different Alpha acid%, Now, should I only adjust the 45 minute and 20 minute additions for the aa% difference or should I change the amount of 0 minute additions as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Adjusted recipe:
> 
> LC Bright Ale Clone
> 
> A ProMash Recipe Report
> 
> Recipe Specifics
> ----------------
> 
> Batch Size (L): 14.50 Wort Size (L): 14.50
> Total Grain (kg): 3.00
> Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 12.01
> Anticipated EBC: 6.9
> Anticipated IBU: 24.9
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
> Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes
> 
> 
> Grain/Extract/Sugar
> 
> % Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 66.7 2.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 3
> 20.0 0.60 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
> 6.7 0.20 kg. Weyermann Carapils Germany 1.037 3
> 6.7 0.20 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
> 
> Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.
> 
> 
> Hops
> 
> Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 6.00 g. B-Saaz Pellet 8.00 8.6 45 min.
> 6.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 5.8 45 min.
> 8.00 g. B-Saaz Pellet 8.00 6.2 15 min.
> 8.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 4.2 15 min.
> 10.00 g. B-Saaz Pellet 8.00 0.0 0 min.
> 10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 0.0 0 min.
> 
> 
> Sorry to ask such noob questions in advance, trying to clear up some of my unasked questions here. And thanks in advance
> 
> PS: I plan to tweak the batch size (upto 17-18 litres max) depending on what figure lets me use entire hop packets in one go.



Edit: If you buy your hops and the AA of the hops is way different... let me know the %AA and i will adjust the recipe. A small difference..... i wouldnt worry too much..... a bit less or more bitterness wont hurt it.


----------



## Tony

Suorama said:


> Hi Tony!
> And greets from Finland. Here is early autumn and weather goes colder.
> 
> But If I try your recipe w/o suggested hops, do I go very wrong if I test it with Palisade and First Gold? With lots of palisade I get promising results when make pale ales.
> I also thinkin Bramlig Cross and Amarillo or Perle and Spalter. Other hop in freezer is EKG, Vanguard, Whitbread golding and Fuggles (and local finnish).
> 
> What would be you opinion?



A lot of those hops are english hops. This beer is known for its subtle maltiness, bright refreshing citrus hops and clean quenching finnish.

I and many others have made this beer with a range of different hops and it usually works out great.

If i had to choose from the hops you listed i would use Spalter and Amarillo.

Brambling cross and Pearl could be interesting too but it just wont be the same


----------



## superjim

Just a note for those following this thread thinking about dry hopping this beer.

While brewing this I got otherwise distracted at flame-out and missed out the 0 min hops. So in my wisdom I figured I'd dry hop instead, can't be that big of a difference, surely.

Brew was no chilled, primary for 10 days, secondary (with the dry hops) for a further 10 days, followed by a cold crash for about another 12 (until I had a spare keg). Dry hops removed at kegging time. A sip of the FG sample was quite "citrus" to say the least but I didn't worry too much at that point. A week under pouring pressure will calm that down I figured. 

I figured wrong.

The first thing that sprung to mind was memories of the time I experimented with lemon zest while bottle conditioning many, many moons ago. For the record, that batch got up-ended in the garden. While I won't be carting this off to the back yard just yet, the hops are WAY overdone for my liking. 

<slight-exaggeration> 
It's like if you just poured yourself a beer and left it sitting on the table while you raced off to the toilet, and in the mean time your malicious housemate/ex-girlfriend snuck into the room with a mouldy, tart lemon they found festering in the gutter and gave it a cheeky squeeze, just to shit you. I felt like I should be looking for the hidden camera somewhere in the room. It left a strangely unpleasant tingly/mild burning sensation in my mouth for near on an hour. 
</slight-exaggeration>

Now I'll admit, this was my first foray in dry hopping the secondary and in 20-20 hind sight it was hopped for a fair while with a fair dose. And perhaps I'm one of those types whose not cut out for dry hopping, it isn't for everyone apparently. Hopefully it will mellow out with a bit of time. But what I will say for those thinking of treading the dry hop path, tread carefully. 

Oh and don't leave your beer unattended while you wizz, just in case. :unsure:


----------



## manticle

How much hops, what kind and how long in the secondary?

Don't get put off dry hopping just because of that experience but it doesn't suit every beer or every hop.


----------



## pk.sax

whew... I totally missed all the replies here since I made it.

Ended up using Amarillo instead of the B-Saaz as local HBS didn't have B-Saaz. Hops I had were a bit higher in aa% cascade @ 7.8% and amarillo @ 8.6% Since I was brewing it in a pot on stovetop I didn't mess with balancing things around for equipment, t all went into the fermenter, nothing (almost, I did attempt to deecant off the hops).

Its errr.. crash chilling atm, I should pull it out and bottle it, I'm dying to taste it again, was so damn great out of the fermenter, might just pull some and carb with the sodastream . I plan to make this again with the original recipe once I have some equipment issues sorted out, aka, acquiring a burner, grain from the BB and a way to reduce the murkiness of wort from BIAB. Have a 50 Ltr converted keg now so I'll give this a whirl again and compare my bastardized Little Monsters Bright Ale with the recipe here


----------



## superjim

manticle said:


> How much hops, what kind and how long in the secondary?
> 
> Don't get put off dry hopping just because of that experience but it doesn't suit every beer or every hop.



As per the original recipe, but just scaled back for 23 litre batch.

Don't have the recipe with me, but it would have been about 15g each of cascade and B-Saaz I'd say. 10 days secondary + 12 days cc = 22 days. Obviously over-done, at least for this little black duck.

Live and learn.


----------



## manticle

superjim said:


> 22 days.



I'd say this is the culprit. I'd dry hop for maybe 3-7 days next time.


----------



## superjim

Yeah I had a feeling that was a big part of it manticle, cheers for the direction.

I will try it again sometime, perhaps when I regain my sense of bitterness and the fear subsides.


----------



## felten

I just finished with a union jack clone that was dryhopped with 88g total of cascade+centennial in the primary, and then racked onto another 88g in the secondary with no nasty flavours, But they were only on the hops for 4-5 days each. Manticle knows the score.


----------



## Tony

superjim said:


> Now I'll admit, this was my first foray in dry hopping the secondary and in 20-20 hind sight it was hopped for a fair while with a fair dose. And perhaps I'm one of those types whose not cut out for dry hopping, it isn't for everyone apparently. Hopefully it will mellow out with a bit of time. But what I will say for those thinking of treading the dry hop path, tread carefully.



Mmmm yeah im not a fan of dry hopping at all. I just dont like the character in gives the beer. 

But for beers that are over hopped....... Time heals all. Let it sit on the fridge carbed in the keg for a few weeks and try again.

cheers


----------



## superjim

Thanks for the glimmer of hope there Tony. Time is something I do have. Statistically at least... :unsure:

As a token of fairness to the original recipe, I brewed this again last weekend with flame-out hops instead of dry (still no-chill as before). I probably won't touch my first batch until the new one is ready and carbonated, so I'll be able to A-B them with perhaps with a couple of real LCBA's for a C reference. Will post my opinions in due course.

Cheers for everyone's input, appreciate it


----------



## Lecterfan

I bottled my first proper attempt at this recipe today (I did a bastardised version of it while still learning about my AG setup 2 months or so ago).

Smells amazing, the sample tasted great. Probaly a touch hoppier thatn I expected, but that suits me.

My Fg was 1.014, my EBC was a bit darker than the recipe for some reason, and the IBU's were about 27.8...so a touch higher than the Recipe DB version.

My moteuka was %8.9 and my cascade %5 so I had to adjust the earlier bittering additions to keep it under control, but so far so good. I can only imagine how good this is going to taste at my summer solstice party (if any of it is left).

Thanks for sharing Tony (and everyone else with tips). :icon_cheers: 

Now I've just got to get my exams behind me so I can make use of the mountain of fuggles and ekg I just ordered...(a landlord and a red on the books next...).


----------



## [email protected]

Made a small batch of this for my first AG attempt, scaled down in Beersmith.

The smell was amazing! A really big tease, be great if it turns out half as good as it smells.

cheers for this recipe and all the great info


----------



## Lecterfan

15 days in the bottle. Tried it last night. I wouldn't have believed it if you told me. F*cking gold. Great recipe, thanks again.


----------



## pk.sax

Te Amarillo subbed for b-saaz version has been register well  I love the hoppy tone of it too. The proper attempt is still in the fermenter, but gosh it smelt good and I can bet the b-saaz tastes even better than it smells. Thanks for th recipe Tony. And ESP for the scaled version, even the evap rate seemed pretty much spot on for what you supplied.


----------



## juzz1981

Hi Everyone,

Could I use BB Pale malt as a sub for the Pils and Vienna?
Also could the 1056 yeast be used instead of the california ale? (as i have this in stock)


----------



## bonj

juzz1981 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Could I use BB Pale malt as a sub for the Pils and Vienna?
> Also could the 1056 yeast be used instead of the california ale? (as i have this in stock)


1056 is perfect for this beer.

BB Ale could easily be substituted for pilsner malt with little difference, but the vienna is kind of needed for its maltiness.


----------



## juzz1981

Bonj said:


> 1056 is perfect for this beer.
> 
> BB Ale could easily be substituted for pilsner malt with little difference, but the vienna is kind of needed for its maltiness.



Okay then,

thanks


----------



## Brown_hound

Adjusted recipe for a batch of 26L..

Couldn't get my dirty little hands on B Saaz by brew day. As a result subbed in Perle for bittering (70%ish of IBU) and flavoured with cascade as well as aroma.

So excited bout this brew.. Was just wondering if anyone can predict the outcome! Malt's all the same, and yeast is WLP001...


Legends..


----------



## Tony

It will be fine...... but B Saaz is a massive part of the beer.

Enjoy it.... get some B Saaz and make it again.


----------



## Tony

im making this again on staurday. 

I have B Saaz flowers and US Cascade pellets. 

Just smasked a pack of WLP001.

Ooooooooo im excited. I love this beer!


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

Hey Tony,

Thanks for the recipe, I made your version 3 and am suitably impressed, very easy drinker, not sure how long this batch will last :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## brando

Making this on Saturday too, for the second time.

This time around I'm replacing the carapils with carahell. Plus I'll be getting enough Cascade this time so I can following the hopping correctly. Last time I had it weighted more towards the Bsaaz, and I found it a bit too much for my liking. Plus I'm dropping the dry hopping.


----------



## Tony

I will be making it to the origional recipe...... which after much experimentation, has proved to be the best IMO. I loved all the others but the origional is great!

cheers


----------



## Brown_hound

Tony said:


> I will be making it to the origional recipe...... which after much experimentation, has proved to be the best IMO. I loved all the others but the origional is great!
> 
> cheers



As opposed to Tony's LCBA III?

Is the original the one in the recipe DB currently?


Tony, thought you'd be interested to know how the Perle bittered version of your recipe went down.. Bloody well.

Onto my last litre as we speak..

It's no LCBA, but a great starting point.

Going to get those grubby hands on some Motueka hopefully real soon and throw down a double. Any of the sponsors open this week?


Legend.


----------



## brando

Brown_hound said:


> As opposed to Tony's LCBA III?
> 
> Is the original the one in the recipe DB currently?
> 
> 
> Tony, thought you'd be interested to know how the Perle bittered version of your recipe went down.. Bloody well.
> 
> Onto my last litre as we speak..
> 
> It's no LCBA, but a great starting point.
> 
> Going to get those grubby hands on some Motueka hopefully real soon and throw down a double. Any of the sponsors open this week?
> 
> 
> Legend.




I believe Craftbrewer is open this week.


----------



## Tony

Ahhh they all have subtle differences...... all great beers in themselves but the origional one in the database is the one i have liked best in the end.

I have made this with amarillo to replace the cascade and it was great with the passionfruit hit, dropped the carapils and used carahell and that upped the maltiness and sweetness.

but the base recipe with just a bit of vienna and some carapills is a brillient combination which i wish i had thought of to claim credit. LC mob thought it up, and a good job they did of it...... i just got close 

Its been many years since i used the liquid 1056. After being plagued with butterscotch with US-05 on my last couple of attempts, i have gone back to the origional and cant wait to bust out a brew with it!

cheers


----------



## Brown_hound

Tony said:


> Its been many years since i used the liquid WLP001. After being plagued with butterscotch with US-05 on my last couple of attempts, i have gone back to the origional and cant wait to bust out a brew with it!
> 
> cheers



Found it doesn't flocculate all that well.... 

Then, maybe that's because I'm a massive pisshead and can barely leave my bottled beer alone a moment past it reaching carbonation.

Looks like kegging's on the horizon.


My recipe attempt was with the WLP001 'fornia ale, and has turned out a treat!

Look forward to hearing how your tried and true brew goes with the different yeast mate!!

James.


----------



## [email protected]

Yepp great recipe mate. 
I am smashing a few now after birthing of foal, only 3 weeks in bottle, going down very easy indeed, i can only imagine how much better
its going to get over the coming weeks..will def be brewing this one again.


----------



## Tony

quick edit... im not using WLP001, as i used many years ago, im using 1056 for the first time 

brewing is full of firsts


----------



## Brown_hound

Tony said:


> quick edit... im not using WLP001, as i used many years ago, im using 1056 for the first time
> 
> brewing is full of firsts




Haha.

No worries!

Still excited bout the outcome!

Keep us all posted mate...


----------



## jyo

Love this recipe so much I am Christening my new double batch system with it this weekend :beerbang:


----------



## Tony

we could make this weekend national LCBA brewing weekend


----------



## Acasta

Tony said:


> we could make this weekend national LCBA brewing weekend


 But all my fermenters are full! Give me a couple of weeks! I'm keen to try this one.


----------



## argon

Just found some bsaaz and some cascade in the freezer... Both flowers... It's summer and I've got no sessionables on tap.... Hmmm want to do? Brew day coming up!!


----------



## jyo

Tony said:


> we could make this weekend national LCBA brewing weekend



Sounds like a possible new national event for the calendar!


----------



## Brown_hound

Or should it be

'TBA' National brew day...

Credit should go to the man!


----------



## Tony

Naaaaaaaa.... as i have said before, Little Creatures brewery came up with a great beer, i just cloned it!

LCBA it is!


----------



## Tony

hot damn it smells good in my garage. Im sooooo looking forward to getting this bad boy on tap!


----------



## Brown_hound

Tony said:


> hot damn it smells good in my garage. Im sooooo looking forward to getting this bad boy on tap!



If only Australia Post worked weekends!

Have my Motueka on order from Rossco, and all the other bits and pieces including the 1056 yeast..

Only diff is I'm going to use JW Trad as the basemalt.


First double batch when it all gets here.. 

LCBA is hands down my favourite beer.

Can't bloody wait!


----------



## Tony

If your using JW Ale, id halve the vienna addition as JW ale is quite a malty grain compared to pils.

mine is in the fridge on yeast and was one of the clearest trub free worts to the firmenter i have had in a while. The mix of flowers and pellets really makes a great filter bed and removes all the break too.

Every drop in the fermenter makes tony a happy boy!


----------



## Brown_hound

Tony said:


> If your using JW Ale, id halve the vienna addition as JW ale is quite a malty grain compared to pils.
> 
> mine is in the fridge on yeast and was one of the clearest trub free worts to the firmenter i have had in a while. The mix of flowers and pellets really makes a great filter bed and removes all the break too.
> 
> Every drop in the fermenter makes tony a happy boy!




Cheers for that Tony..

So it's:

8kg JW Trad
1kg Vienna

Sensational...


----------



## Tony

and 700g of wheat malt
and 700g or carapils


----------



## Brown_hound

Tony said:


> and 700g of wheat malt
> and 700g or carapils



Sorry mate, one more for you.

Doing it in two lots of 26lt..

Is it close enough bitterness-wise to just split the hops down the middle for each of the two boils? Or should I just scale the recipe in Beersmith to be safe?


----------



## Brown_hound

Finally!

Just put this one down... All 48 delicious litres of it!! Cannot wait


----------



## brando

Tapped the keg of my second attempt at this recipe this week. 

This time I replaced the carapils with carahell, and believe it results in a closer beer to the real one.

Very happy with this beer.


----------



## Tony

I have 50 liters of the origional recipe sitting cold, waiting to be filtered and kegged.

Its been a few years since i had an origional..... may have to do a side by side.... what a great idea


----------



## brando

brando said:


> Tapped the keg of my second attempt at this recipe this week.
> 
> This time I replaced the carapils with carahell, and believe it results in a closer beer to the real one.
> 
> Very happy with this beer.



In hindsight I should have wiped the condensation from the glasses for the photos. 
The clarity was equal between the two IMO, but the clone wasn't filtered - just used gelatine and polyclar during crash chill.


----------



## rendo

Well, I can jump onboard now, I have been itching to get into some BSaaz due to this thread, finally I got some and I have put this brew down. WOW!!!! It smells AMAZING just after 24 hours in the ferm. One change is that I am using a lager yeast, S189 Swiss Lager and brewing it at 10.8degC. 

I cant wait to take a hydro sample...I am having to hold myself back..... 

Will report back later....thanks Tony...!!!



Tony said:


> I have 50 liters of the origional recipe sitting cold, waiting to be filtered and kegged.
> 
> Its been a few years since i had an origional..... may have to do a side by side.... what a great idea


----------



## aaronpetersen

Have nearly finished drinking my first batch of this and it is probably the best beer I've made so far. Thanks Tony!
It will probably also be the first beer that I brew twice, although I may try the amarillo version this time as I've got lots of amarillo. 
Tony, which do you think is better, this one with Amarillo subbed for the Cascade or your B Saaz/Amarillo Pale Ale recipe?


----------



## Brown_hound

Holy shit Tony...


After two weeks in the bottle, this recipe is dead set spot on... Perfect...

Well done mate... Well done...

I'll fire you over a few bottles of my Motueka/Amarillo Lager when it's good to go as my thanks...



Cheers again.

Hound.


----------



## Tony

AaronP said:


> Tony, which do you think is better, this one with Amarillo subbed for the Cascade or your B Saaz/Amarillo Pale Ale recipe?



Id say stick with the same recipe you used in the first beer but sub the cascade for amarillo. That way you can see the difference it makes.

I have used a few different malt combo's but in the end, the origional recipe is micky mouse.


----------



## rendo

Been 10 days in the fermenter....S189 for the yeast, otherwise pretty much Tony's Original recipe.....

WOW this beer smells and tastes amazing. If I didnt have any beer in bottles then I'd just drink it straight from the fermenter, even if the SG is still only 1020.





rendo said:


> Well, I can jump onboard now, I have been itching to get into some BSaaz due to this thread, finally I got some and I have put this brew down. WOW!!!! It smells AMAZING just after 24 hours in the ferm. One change is that I am using a lager yeast, S189 Swiss Lager and brewing it at 10.8degC.
> 
> I cant wait to take a hydro sample...I am having to hold myself back.....
> 
> Will report back later....thanks Tony...!!!


----------



## Lecterfan

I have to say, drinking my version number 3 of this, if you are a huge fan of LCBA then I would avoid amarillo in anything after a 45 min addition. I am happy with JW ale malt, happy with Wy 1272 but the amarillo later on gives it an aroma and slight flavour that is delicious, but is not LCBA in my ignorant opinion.

Rogginroll. :beerbang:


----------



## Tony

Lecterfan said:


> I have to say, drinking my version number 3 of this, if you are a huge fan of LCBA then I would avoid amarillo in anything after a 45 min addition. I am happy with JW ale malt, happy with Wy 1272 but the amarillo later on gives it an aroma and slight flavour that is delicious, but is not LCBA in my ignorant opinion.
> 
> Rogginroll. :beerbang:



No its not..... hence why it has been stressed many times before in this thread they subbing "some other hop" doesnt work if you want LCBA.

It will usually make a great beer.... no questions asked but it wont be what you were aiming to make

cheers

PS...... did you get passionfruit?


----------



## Lecterfan

Gday Tony, yea -I only had amarillo in my 10 min and final hop addition...and bugger all of it!!! But being the beast that it is it just overrides the cascade and motueka that little bit in the initial aroma and flavour. Passionfruit more in aroma than taste.

Still friggin tasty (the 750 mls was gone in 15 mins), but I wasn't as happy with it as the other two I did.

I noticed earlier you recommended that if someone is using JW ale malt to drop the vienna back to 500gms? I didn't have too much issue with mine - I did 3kg pale, 1kg pilsner, 1kg vienna, 250gms carapils and was very happy with what my taste buds told me. Having said that I will try dropping the vienna back a bit, but using Wy1272 helps add a kind of dryness at the end anyway (to my taste). I don't know why I chose to blend pale and pilsner malt - mostly because some heavily pilsner malt ales have been a bit empty to me and the blend seems to work. Did the same with DrS GA and preferred it with a blend.

Cheers again for the recipe and the advice, this site is gold once you finally hit the ground running!!! (after many years of f*cking around with homebrewing) :icon_cheers:


----------



## aaronpetersen

Tony said:


> Id say stick with the same recipe you used in the first beer but sub the cascade for amarillo. That way you can see the difference it makes.
> 
> I have used a few different malt combo's but in the end, the origional recipe is micky mouse.




It's Mickey Bloody Mouse alright! Thanks for a great recipe Tony.


----------



## rendo

Bottled yesterday!!! FANTASTIC...Thank you Tony, this is a great brew. As stated I used S-189 (Swiss Lager Yeast). What a great yeast. Fermented at 10.8degC, came out crisp lager clean and so much less sulphur than WLP830....I am a fan of S-189 and this recipe 

Rendo

Maybe I should drop a 7Pot chilli in the fermenter next time I brew this???





rendo said:


> Been 10 days in the fermenter....S189 for the yeast, otherwise pretty much Tony's Original recipe.....
> 
> WOW this beer smells and tastes amazing. If I didnt have any beer in bottles then I'd just drink it straight from the fermenter, even if the SG is still only 1020.


----------



## Tony

my effort on tap at the moment.

Side by side with a pint bottle (used by oct 11 so its fresh) is almost unpickable.

Hops are a bit more up front in the mouth in the LC offering but mine has a tad more maltiness so id say its hiding some of my hops.

All in all, too close to call. Very happy.


----------



## bradsbrew

Geez Tony I have not yet followed anyones recipe to make a brew yet but this is looking pretty tempting.

Cheers Brad


----------



## Guysmiley54

Hey guys,

I have this one in my fermenter at the moment, I used 1272 and it's the first time I have used this yeast. I love to taste a small fermenter sample frequently to see how the beer changes during fermentation and I have to say that after 2.5 days this beer is getting a distinctive lemony flavour. Is it the Saaz B or the yeast that is contributing more to this? It tastes great, but it is slightly overshadowing the lovely floral charcters of the cascade that I love. I have been ferementing at 18 and last night pushed it up to 18.5. Will pushing it up a little more give some (good) fruityness? What else can I expect from this yeast at different temperatures?

Has anyone dry hopped this one? I'm considering 25-30gm of cascade... :icon_drool2:

All in all, I'm very excited for this one to be done and in my glass :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony

lemon flavors????

I tend to get a very mild nutty kind of fruitiness from the 1272 but not lemon. 

Who knows.... could just be your preception of flavours....... its different for all of us. 

Dont dry hop it......... its not ment to be a big hopped APA....... its a bright ale, drink it as such.

But saying that....... if you want to dry hop it, go for it, but if its your first go, let it be and enjoy it, then make it again and dry hop, and see the difference.

Its a well ballanced beer without dry hops.

Im enjoying mine on tap........ god its good 

cheers


----------



## Guysmiley54

Doh, gone and dry hopped it!!  Is tasting wicked good though Tony, not over the top. The dry hopped flavours tend to disappear in the bottle in time, so I suspect I will have a fair idea of the flavour of your recipe mate.

I've never used Saaz B before, do you think that is the lemony citrus flavour I'm getting not the yeast?

Cheers :icon_cheers: 




Tony said:


> lemon flavors????
> 
> I tend to get a very mild nutty kind of fruitiness from the 1272 but not lemon.
> 
> Who knows.... could just be your preception of flavours....... its different for all of us.
> 
> Dont dry hop it......... its not ment to be a big hopped APA....... its a bright ale, drink it as such.
> 
> But saying that....... if you want to dry hop it, go for it, but if its your first go, let it be and enjoy it, then make it again and dry hop, and see the difference.
> 
> Its a well ballanced beer without dry hops.
> 
> Im enjoying mine on tap........ god its good
> 
> cheers


----------



## Tony

who knows.......... i cant really coment on flavours as they are different to everyone, and you may be describing something quite normal in the beer as you taste it. 

B SAAZ usually has a peppery spicy kind of citrus character so i guess that could be lemony if you took it that way. Best test is buy a bottle of the LC offering and the hop character should be about the same.

enjoy


----------



## Acasta

How long would you condition before consumption?


----------



## argon

I was at the brewery over the weekend and the Bright Ale fresh on tap was an absolute standout. The hop aroma was fantastic.



Needless to say i'll be brewing this clone soon (again)


----------



## juzz1981

I am nearly at the end of a keg i brewed up, tasted good.
Only thing I think i would change next time is since I no-chill, possibly dry hop the 0 min additions instead of the coffee plunger method.. (or possibly add plunger liquid after fermentation)

Didnt seem to have the big hop aroma I expected.

Good all the same though


----------



## Tony

no chill is murder on late hops.

Get a copper coil


----------



## wrath

Have this cold conditioning at the moment. Tasting sensational too. 

Mashed at 65, and it has finished quite dry however.

Hit 1008 on FG, only problem is, hit 1050 on the OG. Will be in for a rough ride after a session on it I suspect. Kegging it this week.


----------



## Brown_hound

30Lt On its way down...

All flowers this time... Frothing at the mouth already...


----------



## Tony

i made my current batch with pellets for the first time and its much better with flowers....... guaranteed


----------



## raven19

Only photo I took of this brew - the keg was near empty after the superbowl!





Got a shithouse efficiency on this brew as my mill gap had slipped out slightly without my knowledge!

I added a hop tea when I kegged this, however it didn't really need it. I was pleasantly suprised how this brew changed and improved significantly over the first few weeks in the keg.

Recipe: 44 Tony's LCBA


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.36 L
Estimated OG: 1.040 SG
Estimated Color: 13.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 52.00 %
Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pilsner (4.0 EBC) Grain 64.69 % 
1.10 kg Vienna (7.0 EBC) Grain 20.33 % 
0.50 kg Wheat (raw) (3.9 EBC) Grain 9.24 % 
0.19 kg Caramunich I (90.0 EBC) Grain 3.51 % 
0.12 kg Carapils (4.0 EBC) Grain 2.22 % 
10.00 gm Amarillo [8.00 %] (45 min) Hops 10.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Williamette [4.90 %] (45 min) Hops 6.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [3.50 %] (45 min) Hops 8.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Saaz [3.50 %] (20 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo [8.60 %] (20 min) Hops 7.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo [8.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Saaz [3.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 tsp DAP (Diammonium phosphate) (Boil 15.0 min)Misc 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
24.00 L 1 Parkside (SA Water - Hope Valley) Water 
1 Pkgs 1056 American Ale (Wyeast #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: 1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Total Grain Weight: 5.41 kg
----------------------------
1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 16.23 L of water at 70.3 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C


----------



## Brown_hound

G'day all..

Recently made this, and it turned out wrong wrong wrong...

Had almost a Wheatbeer flavour to it... I put it down to either the wrong grain bill being sent, or some dodgy yeast...

Definitely not an infection...


Thinking of ditching the US-05 I have on hand, and giving some recently cultured Coopers Green yeast a go...


Any thoughts?

Cheers in advance.


----------



## Tony

You didnt pitch a pack of WB-06 instead did you?

sounds like it had an infection.


----------



## Brown_hound

Tony said:


> You didnt pitch a pack of WB-06 instead did you?
> 
> sounds like it had an infection.



Definitely US-05 Tony...

Could be an infection?

As I said, it was definitely still drinkable, yet just not right..

I thought maybe the HB supplier had forgotten the Carapils and had doubled up on the wheat perhaps.. Hmmm...

What sort of infection could throw wheat-esque flavours mate?

Cheers.


----------



## Tony

Oh god knows........ id just chalk it up to experience and try again!


----------



## pk.sax

I brewed a half batch again of this last weekend and pitched yeast on it yesterday.

OG @ 25C ambient was 1040, which is 1042 for my hydro, so got that exact, surprising since I did not take a single gravity reading through the brew to cubing, no water corrections, no PH testing (all my gear was still on a truck).

Its sitting at a chilled 14-16C with the help of Mr Thermi-ice and a frozen bottle and sporting a healthy krausen 24 hours from when I pitched.

btw, I just Love Mouteka. Threw in an unmeasured small handful into the fermentor to dry hop h34r: The smell is friggin awesome.


----------



## ploto

I made a bastardized version of this for extract!

I didn't have any cascade so I used centennial with a touch of galaxy. I had heaps of Motueka flowers so I whacked a bit extra in 

23l
1 x 1.5kg Coopers Light malt extract
500g dry light malt extract
500g dry wheat malt extract
250g TF Pale Crystal
300g dextrose
90g Motueka - 30g @ 40, 20g @ 20, 40g @ 0
45g Centennial - 15g @ 40, 10g @ 20, 20g @ 0
15g Galaxy - 5g @ 40, 3g @ 20, 7g @ 0
US-05

A fair bit stronger and more mouthful than LCBA, though I haven't tasted one for a while so I'll have to do a side by side at some point. I doubt it will be close, but I don't really care as it's a delicious drop anyway.


----------



## Hippy

Anyone tried using Wyeast 1272 with this recipe?


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery

Used original recipe - fantastic beer, yet another winner Tony.
Cheers
BBB


----------



## pk.sax

5 days in primary and it's dropped to 1012 from 1042. There has been a THICK spongelike Krausen on top for 4 days now. I never had such a stubborn Krausen!

The only thing really different was that I dryhopped a little at start of ferment.

Is this normal? Btw, ferment has gone on @14-18. I was expecting it to have fermented out by now, I pitched a rehydrated half sachet of yeast that had just started to chew up a wort sample collected from top of the trub, shot off pretty quickly. My mash wa a bit all over the place, ranging from 67 - 70 but I kept it ~67-66 as much as I could.

PS: hydro sample was pale as heck and tasted bloody fantastic.


----------



## Tony

Hippy said:


> Anyone tried using Wyeast 1272 with this recipe?



Hell yes......i actually only use this yeast for American beers now days..... much better!



practicalfool said:


> 5 days in primary and it's dropped to 1012 from 1042. There has been a THICK spongelike Krausen on top for 4 days now. I never had such a stubborn Krausen!
> 
> The only thing really different was that I dryhopped a little at start of ferment.
> 
> Is this normal? Btw, ferment has gone on @14-18. I was expecting it to have fermented out by now, I pitched a rehydrated half sachet of yeast that had just started to chew up a wort sample collected from top of the trub, shot off pretty quickly. My mash wa a bit all over the place, ranging from 67 - 70 but I kept it ~67-66 as much as I could.
> 
> PS: hydro sample was pale as heck and tasted bloody fantastic.




67 to 70 is a warm mash for this beer. I usually mash a beer like this at 64 to 65 to get the FG down low for a nice dry finnish to help the hops pop :icon_drool2: 

i bet it will be awsome though!

enjoy.


----------



## Hippy

Tony said:


> Hell yes......i actually only use this yeast for American beers now days..... much better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh I'm a big fan of the 1272 , goes well with Dr Smurtos Golden Ale as well.
> Thanks for the reply


----------



## pk.sax

OK, I want to brew: Stone & Wood inspired ale this time.

And, I'm wayyyy happy with the malt profile of this LCBA. bn loving it.

Any thoughts upon using this grain bill but subbing the hop schedule of:

Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used 20 Min From End
Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used 10 Min From End
Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used 5 Min From End
Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 40 g Loose Whole Hops used Dry-Hopped

^ sort of and maybe even dry hopping with half mouteka/half galaxy?

Thoughts...?


----------



## Tony

maybe start a new thread with the beer you want in the title and people who know the beer will help im sure.

Proabaly not the best place for help on that one.


----------



## going down a hill

Well I got my friends and myself a little drunk on your original recipe, except for the fact I used Centennial instead of Cascade and used US-05. It's been 13 days carbonating and is delicious. Thanks Tony! Great recipe.


I'm off to bed.


----------



## RobH

Just gave a couple of workmates each a "sample" glass of my first attempt at this recipe & received very favourable comments ... including "...if this was on tap at my local I would park myself at the bar in front of the tap" & "you should bottle this and get them to sell it here" (pointing to the cafe that we where sitting outside the front of)

Thanks for the great recipe ... it will be a regular of mine!

<quick edit> .. used Saaz as B Saaz not available ... increased the weight to match IBU's... used Wyeast 1056 American Ale as LHBS didn't have Whitelabs in stock </>


----------



## Lecterfan

RobH said:


> Just gave a couple of workmates each a "sample" glass of my first attempt at this recipe & received very favourable comments ... including "...if this was on tap at my local I would park myself at the bar in front of the tap" & "you should bottle this and get them to sell it here" (pointing to the cafe that we where sitting outside the front of)
> 
> Thanks for the great recipe ... it will be a regular of mine!
> 
> <quick edit> .. used Saaz as B Saaz not available ... increased the weight to match IBU's... used Wyeast 1056 American Ale as LHBS didn't have Whitelabs in stock </>




I did amarillo and saaz on my first attempt of this (was my first full AG)...I've now done this a fair few times now...if you like LCBA wait until you do this recipe with cascade and motueka/b-saaz...very different beast to your current quencher and spot on to the original, but you can tweak it be even better for your preference!!!

As far as other people's recipes go, this is has just snuck ahead of Argons LFPA by a nose in my most-utilised. I up the IBUs a touch and use wy1272 now.


----------



## pk.sax

I've made this 3 times now. All three times its been loved. The first time I couldn't get any B-Saaz so I used Amarillo and cascade, the B-Saaz version is just so damn good..... :icon_drool2:

Once I keg/bottle the current Galactic experiment, this is again my next brew. I'm missing it.. down to my last few bottles....


----------



## Lecterfan

Absolutey - everyone drinks this - I try to do this every 3rd to 4th brew because it disappears within minutes of being adequately carbonated haha

Even my gfs old man asks about this whenever we drop out to the farm for a feed...I take beer each time and he gladly drinks it but he nostalgically refers to this one haha...


----------



## Aces High

I am making a batch of this today. I scaled it down to 42L using brewmate. I couldnt' get B Saaz, so I have subsituted czech saaz. I know they are different, but i did it this way before and everyone really liked it. 

As the czech saaz are only 3.6% AA I have adjusted the quantity accordingly (pretty much doubling the amount), but the IBU's are at 43.8 which seems way too bitter. I can't remember exactly what I did last time, but I am sure it wasn't that bitter. Does anyone have any suggestions or better ideas on hop quantities?


*LC Bright Ales* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 3.7 (EBC): 7.2
Bitterness (IBU): 43.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

67% Pilsner
20% Vienna
7% Carapils (Dextrine)
6% Wheat Malt

0.4 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Saaz (3.6% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Saaz (3.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
1.7 g/L Saaz (3.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes


----------



## mckenry

Lecterfan said:


> Absolutey - everyone drinks this - I try to do this every 3rd to 4th brew because it disappears within minutes of being adequately carbonated haha
> 
> Even my gfs old man asks about this whenever we drop out to the farm for a feed...I take beer each time and he gladly drinks it but he nostalgically refers to this one haha...



Yep, everyone seems to love it. Took a party keg to a mates BBQ. His wifes father was there and said it was the best beer he'd had in his life.
Big ups for Tony there or the old man was a poor sheltered old fool. I think the former.
BTW I use 1272 as well.


----------



## going down a hill

Aces High said:


> I am making a batch of this today. I scaled it down to 42L using brewmate. I couldnt' get B Saaz, so I have subsituted czech saaz. I know they are different, but i did it this way before and everyone really liked it.
> 
> As the czech saaz are only 3.6% AA I have adjusted the quantity accordingly (pretty much doubling the amount), but the IBU's are at 43.8 which seems way too bitter. I can't remember exactly what I did last time, but I am sure it wasn't that bitter. Does anyone have any suggestions or better ideas on hop quantities?
> 
> 
> *LC Bright Ales* (American Pale Ale)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
> Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
> Colour (SRM): 3.7 (EBC): 7.2
> Bitterness (IBU): 43.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
> 
> 67% Pilsner
> 20% Vienna
> 7% Carapils (Dextrine)
> 6% Wheat Malt
> 
> 0.4 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
> 0.9 g/L Saaz (3.6% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
> 0.7 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
> 1.3 g/L Saaz (3.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
> 0.9 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
> 1.7 g/L Saaz (3.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
> 
> 
> Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes



It's the no chill factor that's buggering up your ibu's, my last LCBA came to 28.8 ibu's, when I ticked the no chill button on brewmate and it bumped it to 51 ibu's. Maybe add the 20min and flame out additions after it's cooled down. 

I some searches on "no chill and bittering" yesturday and found this thread http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=28155 what Thirsty Boy has to say is very informative.


----------



## Aces High

going down a hill said:


> It's the no chill factor that's buggering up your ibu's, my last LCBA came to 28.8 ibu's, when I ticked the no chill button on brewmate and it bumped it to 51 ibu's. Maybe add the 20min and flame out additions after it's cooled down.
> 
> I some searches on "no chill and bittering" yesturday and found this thread http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=28155 what Thirsty Boy has to say is very informative.



You're right, it jumps from 27 to 43 when you click on the no chill box

thanks for the tip


----------



## neo__04

Just a quick question on the hopping.

Still learning as I go, but on this recipe, it has 0 min hop additions. If it doesnt specify flameout/dry hop, what do I assume it is?

Is there much difference between dry hopping into 18 degree wort, or hopping the same amount at flamout then sticking the immersion chiller
straight in to drop temps?

Hope its not a noob question, just havent hit this one yet.

Thanks heaps


----------



## going down a hill

The 0min addition is flameout, just let the hop bag sit for 30 mins straight after you turn off the heat. The hops will produce more flavour when its at a higher temp the dry hopping which will give more aroma.


----------



## gava

I dont see anything about boil time.. with the first hop addition being 45mins I would assume a 60mins boil.. With such a high Pilsner grain bill isn't there a little "rule" whould be a 75/90min boil?


----------



## Lecterfan

This is my 5th go of this beer. Wy1272, starting to slowly work out water additions, this time around I also emphasized the motueka over the cascade and bumped the temp up on the wy1272 for some extra fruit. This is a clear as I could hope for with my regime - no finings other than whirfloc in the kettle and jus a few weeks cold conditioning.








Fantastic.


----------



## TasChris

Lecterfan said:


> This is my 5th go of this beer. Wy1272, starting to slowly work out water additions, this time around I also emphasized the motueka over the cascade and bumped the temp up on the wy1272 for some extra fruit. This is a clear as I could hope for with my regime - no finings other than whirfloc in the kettle and jus a few weeks cold conditioning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52039
> 
> 
> Fantastic.


Looking good Rich, nice and clear.

Chers
Chris


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Tony,

I reckon im going to give this a shot and do a 50L batch. Just wondering if id be right to use bohemian pilsner to sub the pilsner. Haven't brewed with it yet and I have a sack so not sure what boh pils will bring to the party?
:icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle

Lecterfan said:


> This is my 5th go of this beer. Wy1272, starting to slowly work out water additions, this time around I also emphasized the motueka over the cascade and bumped the temp up on the wy1272 for some extra fruit. This is a clear as I could hope for with my regime - no finings other than whirfloc in the kettle and jus a few weeks cold conditioning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52039
> 
> 
> Fantastic.




Wash that texta off your arm mate.


----------



## TasChris

manticle said:


> Wash that texta off your arm mate.


and do something about those fingers ET


----------



## Lecterfan

You shall both fall prey to the dragon leg's "darkness sweep from next to the bulldog's jawz" which puts you into the next realm....


----------



## manticle

My 1 inch punch is really, really, really hard.


----------



## Tony

Lecterfan said:


> This is my 5th go of this beer. Wy1272, starting to slowly work out water additions, this time around I also emphasized the motueka over the cascade and bumped the temp up on the wy1272 for some extra fruit. This is a clear as I could hope for with my regime - no finings other than whirfloc in the kettle and jus a few weeks cold conditioning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52039
> 
> 
> Fantastic.



Awsome :beerbang: 



Gav80 said:


> Tony,
> 
> I reckon im going to give this a shot and do a 50L batch. Just wondering if id be right to use bohemian pilsner to sub the pilsner. Haven't brewed with it yet and I have a sack so not sure what boh pils will bring to the party?
> :icon_cheers:




Do it..... its a wonderful malt but its not "that" different if you are just doing infusion mashing.

It will be great....... i LOVE bohemien pils.


----------



## Muscovy_333

Tony said:


> Awsome :beerbang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it..... its a wonderful malt but its not "that" different if you are just doing infusion mashing.
> 
> It will be great....... i LOVE bohemien pils.



Tony,

How would you mash the Boh pils to get the most out of it?

Sorry, off topic.

Lecterfan....noice


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Do it..... its a wonderful malt but its not "that" different if you are just doing infusion mashing.

It will be great....... i LOVE bohemien pils.
[/quote]

I was thinking a mash schedule like this:

TEMP: 55/62/67/72/78
TIME: 5/10/60/10/10 

see how she goes and i'll let you know cheers mate.


----------



## Tony

To get the best from boh pils you need to decoction mash it. It is a great pisner malt but if your usig it in infusion mashing, i have found its almost the same as normal weyermann pils, juts a little bit extra meat if you know what i mean.

Its really bread for pilsners but a simple infusion step up of:

52 deg for 10 min
64 to 65 for an hour
71 deg for 15 min and mash out at this.

thats what i would do..... no mater what malt i used 

cheers


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery

Funny that you say that Tony as I have been doing your mash regime the last 5 brews (all sorts, wheats, ales, lager etc) and I think it has made a real difference. I use to whack it all in (biab) at 68C for 66C mash, now I'm stepping and I think it makes better beer.
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Muscovy_333

Tony said:


> To get the best from boh pils you need to decoction mash it. It is a great pisner malt but if your usig it in infusion mashing, i have found its almost the same as normal weyermann pils, juts a little bit extra meat if you know what i mean.
> 
> Its really bread for pilsners but a simple infusion step up of:
> 
> 52 deg for 10 min
> 64 to 65 for an hour
> 71 deg for 15 min and mash out at this.
> 
> thats what i would do..... no mater what malt i used
> 
> cheers




I just used a Boh Pils for my saison and kind of stepped for the first time;

TEMP: 63/67/75
TIME: 70/10/10 

just need to slot in a protein rest.

Feeling ok about it.


----------



## jumpr

Hi all, I brewed a batch of this and think it is awesome  I have been bottle conditioning (750ml) and have found that the sediment isn't 'locked down' so I only get a crystal clear pour for the first half of the bottle and the second half is cloudy. I have tried decanting slowly, cooling the bottles for days in the fridge etc. but I can't seem to pour without distrubing the sediment. The yeast I used was US-05 x 2 packs for 38L into the FV. Previously I have not had this issue with US-05 (although I had been using slightly more yeast as per the John Palmer guide). Any thoughts as to what has caused this? Cheers!


----------



## Logman

I did two cubes of this one today - slight alteration to the hops as I was short on Cascade without opening another kilo pack and didn't have time to vacuum seal etc. Fantastic looking wort, finished at 1047. I used 90g of B Saaz, 40g of Cascade and 22g of Amarillo - first time I've brewed with B Saaz so looking forward to tasting. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony

I recon it will be great.

I have made it before using B Saaz and amarillo and the spicy passion fruit was a great mod.

Let us know how it goes!

Cheers


----------



## Logman

> Its scary how easy this is to drink!


Hmmm, tasting this while transferring to secondary I see the warning is not to be taken lightly  . But it's just what I'm looking for, a really easy drinker, that's what I was scouring the DB for. Can see myself rotating LCBA and LFPA on one of my taps permanently.


----------



## Logman

Tony said:


> I recon it will be great.
> 
> I have made it before using B Saaz and amarillo and the spicy passion fruit was a great mod.
> 
> Let us know how it goes!
> 
> Cheers



90g of B Saaz, 40g of Cascade and 22g of Amarillo for 42 litres.

6 weeks since it went in the fermenter. I did a few stubbies as well as kegs and trying a stubbie atm. I think it's even easier to drink than LCBA, pretty much tipping it straight down the gullet. It's going to be a real summer thirst quencher and that's what I wanted. I'll try with no Amarillo next time.

Thanks mate, nice recipe. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony

not a problem 

But as i have said before...... i take no credit for the recipe, i just replicated the original, with a touch more hops.


----------



## thedragon

Can't believe that I waited so long to make this. Cracked one open tonight after just 4 weeks bottle conditioning. Brilliant. It's not going to last long. Will make another batch of this ASAP and put it away for 6 months. 

Thanks Tony.


----------



## mckenry

thedragon said:


> Can't believe that I waited so long to make this. Cracked one open tonight after just 4 weeks bottle conditioning. Brilliant. It's not going to last long. Will make another batch of this ASAP and put it away for 6 months.
> 
> Thanks Tony.



Dont put it away for 6 months! This is a brilliant fresh beer. If you need some in 6 mths time, brew more, when you need it.
Seriously, its better young than old. Its my house beer.

See the pic here


----------



## thedragon

mckenry said:


> Dont put it away for 6 months! This is a brilliant fresh beer. If you need some in 6 mths time, brew more, when you need it.
> Seriously, its better young than old. Its my house beer.
> 
> See the pic here



I'll take your word for it, and as you say, it is tasting awesome right now. Brewing Neil's Nelson Sauvin Summer ale this weekend, but will have to put down the bright again when I have a free FV. 

Your pics look great. Nice and clear!


----------



## maldridge

This one looks like a must try for me I think. Is there a beersmith file floating round anywhere?


----------



## lukasfab

after reading through all 16 pages yesterday i thought i better go out and try this beer
my local drive through have these at $10 for 2 pint bottles, good deal
great tasting beer, this is next on my brew list!


----------



## Phoney

I'm brewing a variation of this on the weekend but subbing B Saaz with Galaxy - because I've got shitloads of it


----------



## Shep14

Going to do this as my first AG brew tomorrow, heaps pumped!

Went to the homebrew shop this morning and got everything I need except the bloke in the shop had not even heard of B-Saaz. So flying blind and not knowing much about what would be a good substitute I bought some chinook (AAU 11.1%). 

I am doing a 23L batch and have 50g each of cascade and chinook. Should I even use the chinook? If its ok what are some suggestions for modifying the hop additions for this brew?

Cheers,
Shep


----------



## Tony

lukasfab said:


> after reading through all 16 pages yesterday i thought i better go out and try this beer
> my local drive through have these at $10 for 2 pint bottles, good deal
> great tasting beer, this is next on my brew list!



From: Perth

Dude ???




Shep14 said:


> Going to do this as my first AG brew tomorrow, heaps pumped!
> 
> Went to the homebrew shop this morning and got everything I need except the bloke in the shop had not even heard of B-Saaz. So flying blind and not knowing much about what would be a good substitute I bought some chinook (AAU 11.1%).
> 
> I am doing a 23L batch and have 50g each of cascade and chinook. Should I even use the chinook? If its ok what are some suggestions for modifying the hop additions for this brew?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shep



It will be fine im sure..... just not the same.

Hope you recalculated the bitterness with the 11.1% Chinook


----------



## micblair

Brewed this one, would be interested to know if less wheat would give me a lighter, less mouth feel brew when compared to the original.r


----------



## paulmclaren11

Drinking this now, ripping drop. Light and easy to drink. Will have this on tap in time for the Perth summer for sure.

Tasted this against the real thing and I preferred this recipe.

Cheers!


----------



## thedragon

paulmclaren11 said:


> Drinking this now, ripping drop. Light and easy to drink. Will have this on tap in time for the Perth summer for sure.
> 
> Tasted this against the real thing and I preferred this recipe.
> 
> Cheers!



I agree. Compared to Tony's, the original tastes thin, almost like water.


----------



## Tony

Yeah i visited the LC brewery, loved the place, the PA and the cider but was a bit disappointed with the bright...... i prefer the home brewed version too


----------



## super_simian

Shep14 said:


> Went to the homebrew shop this morning and got everything I need except the bloke in the shop had not even heard of B-Saaz.


Did you try asking for Motueka?


----------



## lukasfab

Tony said:


> From: Perth
> 
> Dude ???
> 
> 
> 
> ??? are you meaning I'm from Perth and haven't had LCBA, yeah bad I know
> I have been here for 2 1/2 yrs and still haven't been to LC


----------



## 3cl3ctic

lukasfab said:


> ??? are you meaning I'm from Perth and haven't had LCBA, yeah bad I know
> I have been here for 2 1/2 yrs and still haven't been to LC



....awkward.....! :blink:


----------



## Shep14

super_simian said:


> Did you try asking for Motueka?



I ended up tracking down the B-Saaz at a different homebrew shop, so stuck to the original recipe.

Has been in the fermenter now for 4 days, I poured a little bit from the fermenter last night to have a sniff and I was pleasantly surprised with the nice hop aroma. I added the 0min hops as cube hops which seems to have worked nicely. However is this likley to dissipate over time?


----------



## Tony

na it will be fine.

Its not a beer to keep sitting around for a long time, its a drink it fresh while its good beer

cheers


----------



## adraine

I have this Brew in the fermenter now. When is the best to.dry hop? I'm planning to rack to cc after fermentation is complete.


----------



## Aydos

Usually around 5 days. You will notice the krausen start to fall, that's when I generally dry hop.


----------



## humulus

Tony,or anybody else how do you think this would go with N.S. and cascade?? planning to knock this up this weekend...(got some N.S.in the hop freezer i wanna use) :beer:


----------



## sponge

I'd be thinking it would be preeeetty delicious. Aren't they the combo used in Fat Yak? Granted, the body wouldn't be as much as with the FY, but would be well quaffable


----------



## humulus

sponge said:


> I'd be thinking it would be preeeetty delicious. Aren't they the combo used in Fat Yak? Granted, the body wouldn't be as much as with the FY, but would be well quaffable


SORTED Sponge booked in for this weekend!!!!!


----------



## micblair

This recipe definitely gets better with age, mine was a a bit more alcoholic than the original (probably needed to sparge more or gravity correct to account for the BM's good mash efficiencies). That being said I recently brewed a NS lager, so now the LCBA is sitting at 11C in the keezer/fermenter while my 2 x 23L batches ferment. Hopefully the remaining beer hasn't spoiled by the time I lager 'cos the corny is still pretty full. :mellow: If not, will try this recipe again with less wheat and/or a lower mash temperature to try and nail the correct amount of mouthfeel as with the original.


----------



## Tony

sponge said:


> I'd be thinking it would be preeeetty delicious.



Agreed!


----------



## pk.sax

Tony, I've used your recipe malt base so many times with tweaks to suit what beer I'm going for. Made an IPA with cascade and generous NS teaball hop in the keg. Delicious. Especially after some maturing. Even used this malt bill with galaxy. This is just an overall great malt combination. Replaced Vienna with Munich for an IPA, halved the vienna and replaced with more wheat when I did a galaxy ale. Sometimes I swap the carapils with darker crystal to get more colour.


----------



## Tony

I said it before and will say it again....... its a great base to play with!

I did a lot of tweaking early on but the base malt bill is my favorite.

I am always happy when i see brewers seeing a recipe, and expanding on it to suit a style of beer they want......... that's what its all about!

try it with chech Saaz and EKG


----------



## Tony

I was going to brew a Kolsch tomorrow, and have some very healthy yeast ready........ but i feel like this beer now.

I also have fresh B Saaz and NZ Cascade flowers on hand.

I think i will make it and ferment with the Kolsch yeast cool to keep it cleanish. I think a touch of apple and pear will make this one interesting 

cheers


----------



## Lodan

Putting this down today! Long weekends are great


----------



## breakbeer

Brewed this as my very first (& 2nd) AG brew & it was the best beer I've ever tasted. Gonna keep brewing this recipe until I'm used to my new system & processes


----------



## Morebeer4me

Plan on cracking open the first bottle of this brew during the NRL Final. This is the second batch, first batch was fantastic


----------



## Adam Howard

When I first made this beer it turned out to be easily the best beer I'd made. The entire keg lasted 6 days. I was doing a course that week, came home later on the Wednesday night to 'test' the carbonation, ended up drinking four pints standing at the fridge!

Itching to make it again with summer on the way. I have a feeling it'll be very popular with everyone I know.


----------



## paulmclaren11

It has been suggested this beer would be a good candidate to make as a mid strength style, leaving the hopping levels the same (or even upping them).

Has anyone done this and what mash temp would you recommend?

I am thinking of making my next batch to about 3.8% as an easy summer session beer.


----------



## breakbeer

I brewed this as a mid strength, but it was completely by accident 
Was the first time I'd used Beersmith & messed up the initial volume, 4 litres more water than there should've been
Haven't done the calculations yet but I'm guessing it'll be mid strength


----------



## pk.sax

Actually, errr. I made that once. Brewed as normal, albeit step mashed. Very short protein rest, then 62 for 15 min and rest 68 for 45 min.
What ended up was I sparged it until the gravity ou of kettle fell to about 1012 and didn't realise that I'd gone way over volume. Still, chalking it to experience I hopped it to the volume in the keg, allowing an extra hour's hard boil for the final volume. Chilled in the pool, it was down to 30 in an hour.
One of the nicest easy drinking beers I ever made. I ended up with a keg an a half instead of one keg. It's the hops that shine in there, floral.
In hindsight, I'd add a little nutrient to the fermenter or kettle if doing it this light again. Also D rest with going light on this.


----------



## Hammer

adraine said:


> I have this Brew in the fermenter now. When is the best to.dry hop? I'm planning to rack to cc after fermentation is complete.



So the DB says, 7 days primary, 7 days secondary. im assuming ferment in primary at say 18C, then secondary is crash chill for a week.

Are you suggesting dry hop after approx 5 days while still in primary? OR would you move to secondary and dry hop then? I read somewhere dry hopping in the secondary was better as you dont lose the hop oils in the yeast


----------



## Malted

I have recently made 6 batches _based _on this recipe. 2 batches I subbed the carapils for caramunich 2, 4 batches I have used caramunich 1. In all cases I have subbed Amarillo for the B Saaz. Upped the OG to 1.052 for 4 batches and 1.048 for 2 batches. Noice beer.


----------



## Phoney

I've also subbed the carapils for caraaroma. Turned out a nice copper colour and with a nutty flavour. Delicious.


----------



## Camo1234

Just after some opinions on which yeast to use for which brew... I have a cube of this and also a cube of Tony's Monteiths Original ready to go and have two starters ready... one is 1272 and the other is Ringwood...... I am thinking the 1272 for the LCBA and the Ringwood for the Montieths Original.....

Thoughts?

I do also have another cube of the LCBA so could maybe do a side by side wth the two different yeasts... Although the brews didn't end the same with one siting at 1.048 and the other at 1.038!


----------



## Tony

Do em both with 1272...... save the ringwood for a Mild or a Bitter.


----------



## Camo1234

Tony said:


> Do em both with 1272...... save the ringwood for a Mild or a Bitter.




Would the ringwood be terrible in one of them? I was down to two tubes of yeast so built a starter out of both of these so have two starters ready to pitch, 1 of each yeast.... I am away for a few days from tomorrow so was going to pitch them tomorrow morning but if the ringwood won't be any good I can pitch the split the 1272 and build it further and pitch at the end of the week and keep the ringwood for a few weeks till I can brew a mild or just pitch and see what the result is!


----------



## Tony

use the ringwood in the montheiths, it will be fine.

It certainly wont be horrible.

1272 is best used in the LCBA

cheers


----------



## citizensnips

would using some us-05 take away from this beer at all? I couldn't really see how it could but still just interested too see if there are any opinions or thoughts


----------



## krausenhaus

eddy22 said:


> would using some us-05 take away from this beer at all? I couldn't really see how it could but still just interested too see if there are any opinions or thoughts



I did it with US-05 and it was ******* tops.


----------



## paulmclaren11

Just carbing up my second batch of this beer, the first was a belter. 

Made this more of a session beer at about 3.8% and early tastes are great! 

Nice hop flavour (dry hopped this one in addition to the flame out), smooth and light with nice malty finish - not watery like I was a thinking it might be.

Will be a ripper on a hot day.

Cheers again Tony.


----------



## scottc1178

I did this as my first AG brew.
just having my first glass now.
it was a screaming success. 
it tastes virtually identical to LCBA.
Tony you're a king among men.


----------



## citizensnips

Yeah I've just tasted mine out of the fermenter and it was pretty much dead on to a lcba, good enough to drink then and there! 
Cheers tony


----------



## peterl1981

anyone have this recipe in beersmith file?


----------



## nathanvonbeerenstein

hey all, anyone got an ideal water profile for this ripper? using melbourne water and beersmith for the adittion calc's


----------



## pk.sax

Should be fine as is.
if anything, add a little.CaCl for a small calcium boost and showcase the malt character.


----------



## Bradbel

Hi guys and Tony,

I'm new to brewing and have just moved from malt extract to partial.
Can anyone point out Tony's original LCBA recipe for me please.


----------



## seamad

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/301-little-creatures-bright-ale-clone/


----------



## Bradbel

Many thanks!


----------



## Denobrew

Ho guys. I'm brewing this tomorrow for the second time and was wondering if anyone has used Cascade and Citra in this recipe? I'm sticking to the original recipe, I thought I'd mix it up a bit as I have heaps of citra. Any feedback would be welcomed. I also have heaps of Amarillo so I'm open to changing the Cascade to Amarillo?


----------



## tj2204

Denobrew said:


> Ho guys. I'm brewing this tomorrow for the second time and was wondering if anyone has used Cascade and Citra in this recipe? I'm sticking to the original recipe, I thought I'd mix it up a bit as I have heaps of citra. Any feedback would be welcomed. I also have heaps of Amarillo so I'm open to changing the Cascade to Amarillo?


What hop schedule did you end up going with?


----------



## Denobrew

I went like this for a total of 28 IBU's


22.36 g

Cascade [7.00 %] - Boil 45.0 min

Hop

5

6.1 IBUs

10.37 g

Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 45.0 min

Hop

6

4.8 IBUs

30.03 g

Cascade [7.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min

Hop

7

5.4 IBUs

17.66 g

Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min

Hop

8

5.4 IBUs

0.89 Items

Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)

Fining

9

-

Steeped Hops

*Amt*

*Name*

*Type*

*#*

*%/IBU*

46.00 g

Cascade [7.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 10.0 min

Hop

10

2.5 IBUs

43.32 g

Citra [12.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 10.0 min

Hop

11

4.0 IBUs

A bit higher than I was aiming for. I'm still trying to figure out zero minute additions in BS and I adjusted the recipe to 'steep/whirlpool 10 min' after it was done. I cubed 23 liters and ended up with 42 liters in the fermenter. It was my first brew using my new system, which turns out the 80 liter pot I was sold is only 70 liters, so my numbers are all over the place.


----------



## Andyaj

Has anyone made this beer in a 20l Braumeister? I would love to give this a go.


----------



## boybrewer

It doesn't matter what system you have , Just brew it , it makes beer . It is as close to the original you will ever get in fact probably better .


----------



## danestead

Andyaj said:


> Has anyone made this beer in a 20l Braumeister? I would love to give this a go.


Lots of times.


----------



## mattyg8

Would like to brew this for 23L does anyone have a updated grain bill?


----------



## Aussie Mick

I brewed 2 batches of this. One was brewed to the letter ( other than substituting the hops for Amarillo and Cascade) and the other I dry hopped with around 50 grams of Amarillo and Cascade. Both turned out fantastic, but the dry hopped one was superior. It had a distinct grapefruit/stone fruit aroma and taste. Very happy with this and will definitely brew again. In fact I think this weekend will see another batch of this on the go.


----------

